# Childfree



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Una scelta di vita dettata dall'egoismo o dalla saggezza?

_«Forse è che siamo rimasti bambini noi». Così la grande scienziata                                                                        Margherita Hack                                                                       ,  scomparsa meno di due anni fa, spiegava la sua scelta di non aver avuto  figli. La sua testimonianza è stata raccolta da due registe, Nicoletta Nesler e Marilisa Piga  per un documentario sulle *donne che vivono per tutta una vita senza  diventare madri*. Donne, coppie, che sempre più spesso lo fanno *per  scelta piuttosto che per costrizione*.
__ 
Il progetto s'intitola «                                                                       Lunàdigas                                                                       »  (come in sardo sono chiamate le pecore sterili) e verrà pubblicato il  22 gennaio. Non è solo un film, ma una raccolta di contenuti  multimediali: testi, articoli, idee, interviste, per ampliare il  dibattito su una condizione che è ormai tutt'altro che minoritaria, in  Italia.                                                                        Come ha raccontato l'Espresso                                                                       , il nostro paese infatti ha il primato europeo di “childfree”: tra le donne nate nel 1965, circa il 24 per cento non ha figli. In Francia sono solo il 10._

_ *«Non abbiamo mai sentito questo desiderio», racconta Hack* nell'intervista che pubblichiamo in anteprima: «La mia eredità? L'ho lasciata agli allievi, ne ho avuti tanti. Una persona dovrebbe mettere al mondo una creatura solo se sente veramente questo desiderio».

L'obiettivo delle due autrici è quello di far *riflettere e discutere senza pregiudizi su una scelta  che nella morale comune è ancora considerata “egoistica”, “strana”, che  non è accettata*. Per farlo, hanno attraversato il paese e incontrato  persone come Maria Rosa Cutrufelli, Maria Lai, Veronica Pivetti,  Geraldina Colotti, Melissa P, Lea Melandri Margherita Hack, Lidia  Menapace. «Donne omosessuali, donne giovani, donne avanti con gli anni»,  scrivono: «Ma anche alcuni uomini, come Moni Ovadia e Claudio Risè».

Per il documentario, Nicoletta Nesler e Marilisa Piga hanno anche commissionato *una ricerca Eurisko,  dalla quale emerge che le donne che tra i 18 e i 55 non hanno figli e  non li vogliono avere hanno un livello d'istruzione più alto della  media, redditi proporzionalmente più elevati e che in larga maggioranza  lavorano, spesso da imprenditrici. Per il 56 per cento vivono in coppia,  per il 40 sole. Sono professioniste, con molti progetti, prospettive,  convinte della loro scelta, tendenzialmente salutiste e ben informate.*

«Mi sono appassionata al progetto Lunàdigas perché credo che sia un’arma efficace per combattere l’uso che si continua a fare del corpo delle donne», spiega Melissa P. «trattato ancora come carta bianca su cui inscrivere i dogmi di una cultura ormai troppo arcaica. La non-maternità è un vero e proprio stigma sociale che  spesso costringe molte donne, soprattutto le meno emancipate, a non  scegliere liberamente se avere o meno dei figli. Io vengo dal Sud dove  tutto questo è pane quotidiano: spero, con la mia testimonianza, di dare  forza a tutte coloro che non riescono a ribellarsi e ad affermare le proprie volontà».
_


----------



## rewindmee (21 Gennaio 2015)

Un figlio deve essere una scelta di libertà... se non lo vuoi, pace.

Ti perdi l'esperienza PIU' BELLA DEL MONDO, ma non è per tutti: può facilmente diventare la più brutta, se non ci metti il meglio di te... :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Gennaio 2015)

Non capisco il considerare egoista chi decide di non avere figli. Anzi, è molto altruista, evita dolori al nascituro, se reputa che non vuole/non può/non è in grado/non ha interesse in ciò. 

Ammiro molto chi non ne ha, da chi li mette al mondo per fargli vivere una triste infanzia. Salvo poi capire che queste donne, affermate nella loro individualità potrebbero esser delle ottime madri. Già scindere l'essere donna, dall'essere madre, è un passo che non tutte compiono.  Trovandosi in vere e proprie crisi. Le mamme di oggi non hanno che da prendere spunto da queste donne, e sentirsi più donne, e nello stesso tempo ricordarsi della responsabilità che hanno: donare amore, amore, amore e ancora amore!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non capisco il considerare egoista chi decide di non avere figli. *Anzi, è molto altruista, *evita dolori al nascituro, se reputa che non vuole/non può/non è in grado/non ha interesse in ciò.
> 
> Ammiro molto chi non ne ha, da chi li mette al mondo per fargli vivere una triste infanzia. Salvo poi capire che queste donne, affermate nella loro individualità potrebbero esser delle ottime madri. Già scindere l'essere donna, dall'essere madre, è un passo che non tutte compiono.  Trovandosi in vere e proprie crisi. Le mamme di oggi non hanno che da prendere spunto da queste donne, e sentirsi più donne, e nello stesso tempo ricordarsi della responsabilità che hanno: donare amore, amore, amore e ancora amore!


né egoista...tanto meno altruista


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

Per me è stato il contrario. Ho fatto un figlio per una scelta mia molto egoistica.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> né egoista...tanto meno altruista


Per me invece è altruista, perché chi non li vuole non crea inutili sofferenze ad un'altra persona. Non li vuole, che li fa a fare? 

Mentre ho conosciuto troppi genitori egoisti! Talmente egoisti da pretendere di decider loro le sorti dei figli. .. ecco per me quello è il vero egoismo... far un figlio è anche una scelta egoista, sai l'amore che avrai! Sai che ti stai regalando il dono di donare vita, che a sua volta dona vita a te stessa... un figlio è il dono più bello che si possa ricevere, e chi nn se ne ritiene degno perché capisce tale cosa non può non avere la mia stima. Poi ovvio un pensiero personalissimo


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Per me è stato il contrario. Ho fatto un figlio per una scelta mia molto egoistica.


Ecco  cm lo intendo anche io


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

Mesi fa avevo aperto un thread col medesimo titolo, anche quella volta traendo spunto da un articolo. Purtroppo è finito in mezza polemica, ma se non altro mi è sembrato ormai chiaro che accettare questa nuova prospettiva non sia granchè sindacabile. Peraltro, in Italia il trend è fortissimo per varie ragioni (e non tutte edificanti), forse come risposta ad un modo di considerare la genitorialità piuttosto barocco, artefatto e chiuso, rispetto al panorama europeo con cui i neogenitori (secondo me) ora fanno benissimo a confrontarsi. Essere madre in Italia mi sembra ancora troppo, troppo diverso da essere madre in Francia, Germania, Svezia o quant'altro. E' evidente che sto generalizzando, ma non si può negare che da italiani (oltre che da mediterranei) possiamo vantare una indiscutibile titolarità sulla "nevrosi" della maternità acrobatica.

PS - Lola, qual è il tuo punto di vista, visto che il thread è tuo?


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> né egoista...tanto meno altruista


Credo di capire questo "altruista", almeno io la intendo così: sono figlia di una donna che avrebbe fatto meglio a non esser madre e che lo ha fatto spinta dai condizionamenti sociali, perché ai suoi tempi era la realizzazione principale per una donna. Ma avrebbe fatto meglio a non farlo, e non è una questione auto vittimistica...

Forse, però, sarebbe più appropriato dire "scelta coraggiosa" e ancora lo dobbiamo dire, qui in Italia soprattutto, perché qui il condizionamento che una donna si realizza pienamente nella maternità è ancora ampiamente diffuso...


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mesi fa avevo aperto un thread col medesimo titolo, anche quella volta traendo spunto da un articolo. Purtroppo è finito in mezza polemica, ma se non altro mi è sembrato ormai chiaro che accettare questa nuova prospettiva non sia granchè sindacabile. Peraltro, in Italia il trend è fortissimo per varie ragioni (e non tutte edificanti), forse come risposta ad un modo di considerare la genitorialità piuttosto barocco, artefatto e chiuso, rispetto al panorama europeo con cui i neogenitori (secondo me) ora fanno benissimo a confrontarsi. Essere madre in Italia mi sembra ancora troppo, troppo diverso da essere madre in Francia, Germania, Svezia o quant'altro. E' evidente che sto generalizzando, ma non si può negare che da italiani (oltre che da mediterranei) possiamo vantare una indiscutibile titolarità sulla "nevrosi" della maternità tricolore.
> 
> PS - Lola, qual è il tuo punto di vista, visto che il thread è tuo?


Sai che me l'ero perso il tuo 3d? 

Beh, ho espresso più volte il mio sentire riguardo ai condizionamenti e le pressioni sociali dell'essere donna... io stessa, senza nascondermi dietro a un dito, ho scelto la mia maternità (che è stata difficile ottenere) in parte per questi condizionamenti... ora è nella mia vita una persona che amo profondamente, proprio per la persona che è invece che per una sorta di "amore dovuto", non so se riesco a spiegarmi, anche perché non me lo hanno insegnato...

Ma sono per la scelta consapevole e l'ammiro, soprattutto chi ha il coraggio di portarla avanti in questa nostra società...

E sono d'accordo con quello che dici sul gap tra Italia e resto d'Europa in questo senso...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Gennaio 2015)

Io direi che è semplicemente una scelta. 
Il desiderio di  mettere al mondo un figlio nasce da un sentimento profondo che matura dentro di noi.
Parlando da donna, credo che sia riconoscibilissima la spinta interiore del *desiderio autentico di maternità*. 
Personalmente, i figli per me, sono un dono meraviglioso al quale non avrei mai rinunciato. 
Comprendo anche chi non ne sente la necessità, e candidamente ammette di non sentirne la mancanza.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io direi che è semplicemente una scelta.
> Il desiderio di  mettere al mondo un figlio nasce da un sentimento profondo che matura dentro di noi.
> Parlando da donna, credo che sia riconoscibilissima la spinta interiore del *desiderio autentico di maternità*.
> Personalmente, i figli per me, sono un dono meraviglioso al quale non avrei mai rinunciato.
> Comprendo anche chi non ne sente la necessità, e candidamente ammette di non sentirne la mancanza.


Ciao. 

Non sono così convinta rispetto al "desiderio autentico"... non è sempre così... e credo che, in certi frangenti, per una donna scegliere consapevolmente di non essere madre, pur potendolo diventare, non sia una scelta senza conseguenze sociali, almeno qui da noi...


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Non sono così convinta rispetto al "desiderio autentico"... non è sempre così... e credo che, in certi frangenti, per una donna scegliere consapevolmente di non essere madre, pur potendolo diventare, non sia una scelta senza conseguenze sociali, almeno qui da noi...


Il fatto è che probabilmente non è nemmeno possibile diventare completamente consapevoli dei condizionamenti legati al proprio ambiente culturale. Nè sano rinunciarvi "in quanto" condizionamenti. Basterebbe forse imparare a valutare e discernere tra le "aspettative" collettive e individuali: e sospenderle entrambe quando ci si trova di fronte a decisioni che influenzino profondamente ed inevitabilmente la vita di qualcuno, soprattutto quando questo qualcuno è/sarà nostro figlio. Ma questa, ovviamente, è pura accademia.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Io mi sono sentita dire che ho sublimato il mio istinto materno nella mia professione.
Tanto per cominciare credo che l'istinto materno sia una costruzione culturale, un'enorme costruzione culturale che ha avuto funzione di nascondere ciò che invece i Greci antichi sapevano bene -tutte le civiltà antiche a dire il vero- e cioè che esiste un fortissimo istinto riproduttivo nel maschio e che in genere le femmine vi si assoggettano, senza nessun vantaggio e, nel mondo animale, senza nemmeno alcun piacere. 
Non esiste in questo campo il giusto e lo sbagliato. Ma l'insinuarsi perennne di dubbi circa la rinuncia di una femmina alla riproduzione è una cosa che lede la mia intelligenza e quella di tutte le donne che hanno scelto di non fare le madri.
Grazie, lolapal per la tua segnalazione:up:


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che probabilmente non è nemmeno possibile diventare completamente consapevoli dei condizionamenti legati al proprio ambiente culturale. Nè sano rinunciarvi "in quanto" condizionamenti. Basterebbe forse *imparare a valutare e discernere tra le "aspettative" collettive e individuali: e sospenderle entrambe quando ci si trova di fronte a decisioni che influenzino profondamente ed inevitabilmente la vita di qualcuno*, soprattutto quando questo qualcuno è/sarà nostro figlio. Ma questa, ovviamente, è pura accademia.


Forse quello si risolve prendendosi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni...


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi sono sentita dire che ho sublimato il mio istinto materno nella mia professione.
> Tanto per cominciare credo che l'istinto materno sia una costruzione culturale, un'enorme costruzione culturale che ha avuto funzione di nascondere ciò che invece i Greci antichi sapevano bene -tutte le civiltà antiche a dire il vero- e cioè che esiste un fortissimo istinto riproduttivo nel maschio e che in genere le femmine vi si assoggettano, senza nessun vantaggio e, nel mondo animale, senza nemmeno alcun piacere.
> Non esiste in questo campo il giusto e lo sbagliato. Ma l'insinuarsi perennne di dubbi circa la rinuncia di una femmina alla riproduzione è una cosa che lede la mia intelligenza e quella di tutte le donne che hanno scelto di non fare le madri.
> Grazie, lolapal per la tua segnalazione:up:


Grazie a te  

Quello che hai scritto nella prima riga è emblematico di quello che cercavo di dire.

Però, non sono completamente d'accordo nel dire che sia una pure costruzione culturale e che l'istinto di riporduzione sia una esclusività solo maschile... anche perché, guardando dal punto di vista dei childfree, ci sono anche molti uomini che fanno questa scelta...
Va a finire che ci incartiamo, perché tutto sommato le scelte che facciamo non saranno mai del tutto esenti dai condizionamenti...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Va a finire che ci incartiamo, perché tutto sommato le scelte che facciamo non saranno mai del tutto esenti dai condizionamenti...


Certo, nessun uomo è un'isola, come diceva quel tale. E sicuramente la storia è più un minestrone che un mestolo. Noi però possiamo sempre essere originali, se lo vogliamo.
Era proprio Marc Bloch il grande storico francese a sostenere che parlare di radici dei fenomeni storici (l'uomo lo è) è spesso una scusa per il determinismo (è così perché siamo il prodotto del passato) che serve a dimetterci dalle responsabilità delle nostre azioni oggi e fa torto alla creatività continua espressa dall'umanità nel produrre eventi. Insomma, il nuovo esiste! E questa è una gran bella notizia, mi pare.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo, nessun uomo è un'isola, come diceva quel tale. E sicuramente la storia è più un minestrone che un mestolo. Noi però possiamo sempre essere originali, se lo vogliamo.
> Era proprio Marc Bloch il grande storico francese a sostenere che parlare di radici dei fenomeni storici (l'uomo lo è) è spesso una scusa per il determinismo (è così perché siamo il prodotto del passato) che serve a dimetterci dalle responsabilità delle nostre azioni oggi e fa torto alla creatività continua espressa dall'umanità nel produrre eventi. Insomma, il nuovo esiste! E questa è una gran bella notizia, mi pare.


Coraggio e responsabilità delle proprie azioni e coerenza... cavolo... dici poco!


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Coraggio e responsabilità delle proprie azioni e coerenza... cavolo... dici poco!


C'è un altro modo di difendere la propria unicità di mestolo? E eventualmente, di creatore di nuovi minestroni insieme ad altri? Per me no. Questo è umanesimo, ed è sempre possibile. Sì, ci vuole coraggio, ma, come dicono altri tali, insieme si può.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Quando ero ragazzo sognavo una famiglia con almeno cinque figli. Non ricordo le motivazioni, ricordo solo che volevo una famiglia numerosa.
Quando mi sposai, ed avemmo il primo figlio, la gioia fu così grande da non poter essere espressa. Le difficoltà che comunque dopo si presentarono, coppia-non-coppia, e le varie difficoltà che si presentano nella nascita di un bambino mi calmarono un po sulle idee che avevo da ragazzo. Crescendo il primo figlio sentìmmo la mancanza di un cucciolo con tutto quello che già conoscevamo nelle difficoltà di crescerlo, fu presa la decisione di averne un altro. Il terzo arrivato è arrivato così... è arrivato. E nella situazione che mi ha ricordato un passato recente( il tradimento) mi sono ritrovato fortemente a disagio senza riuscire a capire nè a capirmi. La scelta mia, fu di ascoltare mia moglie, lei non ebbe dubbi nel volerlo, io le sono grato e debitore dell'ultimo dono che mi ha fatto. 

Centra col tema? 

Grazie a mia moglie che non smetterò mai di ringraziare, e le lacrime di questo momento ne sono testimoni.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un altro modo di difendere la propria unicità di mestolo? E eventualmente, di creatore di nuovi minestroni insieme ad altri? Per me no. Questo è umanesimo, ed è sempre possibile. Sì, ci vuole coraggio, ma, come dicono altri tali, insieme si può.


Adesso qui rischiamo di aprire una voragine e perderci dentro con tutte le scarpe... 

Evoluzioni (o involuzioni, dipende dal punto di vista) culturali sono sempre possibili e possibilmente auspicabili; io credo, però, che, per quanto riguarda quelle cose umane che sono anche istintuali (quale è appunto l'istinto di riproduzione) ma che sono anche state elaborate su piani più metafisici, sociali, culturali, etc., sia difficile non fare i conti con questa istintualità... insomma, difficile tagliare con l'accetta e scindere di netto l'istinto dall'elaborazione...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Non sono così convinta rispetto al "desiderio autentico"... non è sempre così... e credo che, in certi frangenti, per una donna scegliere consapevolmente di non essere madre, pur potendolo diventare, non sia una scelta senza conseguenze sociali, almeno qui da noi...


ciao 
il desiderio di avere un figlio lo senti dentro di te  eccome.. e mi riferisco a quel forte desiderio che si concretizza nella maternità..( secondo me). 
Poi ci sono mille variabili che condizionano la scelta di avere un figlio oppure no. ( d'accordo con te che non sia una scelta senza conseguenze sociali...)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sono appassionata al progetto Lunàdigas perché credo che sia un’arma efficace per *combattere l’uso che si continua a fare del corpo delle donne*, spiega Melissa P. *trattato ancora come carta bianca su cui inscrivere i dogmi di una cultura ormai troppo arcaica*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 eh ma è MelissaP... quella dei cento colpi di spazzola...

siocchino


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> ciao
> *il desiderio di avere un figlio lo senti dentro di te  eccome*.. e mi riferisco a quel forte desiderio che si concretizza nella maternità..( secondo me).
> Poi ci sono mille variabili che condizionano la scelta di avere un figlio oppure no. ( d'accordo con te che non sia una scelta senza conseguenze sociali...)




Non mettevo in dubbio questa possibilità... tra l'altro può essere un desiderio insito in una donna quanto in un uomo...

Dicevo semplicemente che può essere soggettivo e di come questo è influenzato da "modelli" sociali, come lo è anche il desiderio opposto...


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Una scelta di vita dettata dall'egoismo o dalla saggezza?
> 
> _«Forse è che siamo rimasti bambini noi». Così la grande scienziata                                                                        Margherita Hack                                                                       ,  scomparsa meno di due anni fa, spiegava la sua scelta di non aver avuto  figli. La sua testimonianza è stata raccolta da due registe, Nicoletta Nesler e Marilisa Piga  per un documentario sulle *donne che vivono per tutta una vita senza  diventare madri*. Donne, coppie, che sempre più spesso lo fanno *per  scelta piuttosto che per costrizione*.
> __
> ...


O anche una scelta di non voler diventare madre, senza scomodare egoismi o saggezza.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> O anche *una scelta* di non voler diventare madre, senza scomodare egoismi o saggezza.



Sì, infatti, mi sembra, sia il messaggio che vorrebbe portare il documentario oggetto dell'articolo... una scelta consapevole...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> O anche una scelta di non voler diventare madre, senza scomodare egoismi o saggezza.


oltre a tante altre cose, e' anche un sentire....se non lo senti non diventi mamma....pace ai santi...
pensa che io speravo nel contrario.....cioe' di non sentire mai il desiderio di...perche non volevo diventare madre....proprio per tutte quelle altre cose...
poi e' arrivato il maledetto desiderio....


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo di capire questo "altruista", almeno io la intendo così: sono figlia di una donna che avrebbe fatto meglio a non esser madre e che lo ha fatto spinta dai condizionamenti sociali, perché ai suoi tempi era la realizzazione principale per una donna. Ma avrebbe fatto meglio a non farlo, e non è una questione auto vittimistica...
> 
> Forse, però, sarebbe più appropriato dire "scelta coraggiosa" e ancora lo dobbiamo dire, qui in Italia soprattutto, perché qui il condizionamento che una donna si realizza pienamente nella maternità è ancora ampiamente diffuso...


Quoto.
Quando mi chiedono se ho figli e rispondo no, a turni mi viene risposto.
O come mi dispiace.

Ti sei voluta divertire.

C è la fecondazione assistita.

Nel 99% dei casi le risposte sono sempre proiettate non al pensiero che non ne ho voluti, ma che poverina, io non sia riuscita a farli


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, infatti, mi sembra, sia il messaggio che vorrebbe portare il documentario oggetto dell'articolo... una scelta consapevole...


Esatto.


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Quando mi chiedono se ho figli e rispondo no, a turni mi viene risposto.
> O come mi dispiace.
> 
> ...



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io direi che è semplicemente una scelta.
> Il desiderio di  mettere al mondo un figlio nasce da un sentimento profondo che matura dentro di noi.
> Parlando da donna, credo che sia riconoscibilissima la spinta interiore del *desiderio autentico di maternità*.
> Personalmente, i figli per me, sono un dono meraviglioso al quale non avrei mai rinunciato.
> Comprendo anche chi non ne sente la necessità, e candidamente ammette di non sentirne la mancanza.


Io non ho mai sentito il desiderio di riprodurmi.
Mai.
E mai ho avuto un dubbio sulla mia scelta.
Nel senso che proprio è sempre stata una cosa aliena totale, talmente aliena che mi sono sempre messa nelle condizioni di non rischiare.
Tipo che se la protezione era solo un preservativo...beh...ero quasi in panico incitamento.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Io non ho mai sentito il desiderio di riprodurmi*.
> Mai.
> E mai ho avuto un dubbio sulla mia scelta.
> Nel senso che proprio è sempre stata una cosa aliena totale, talmente aliena che mi sono sempre messa nelle condizioni di non rischiare.
> Tipo che se la protezione era solo un preservativo...beh...ero quasi in panico incitamento.


per quanto strano, questa cosa te la invidio molto


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Pensa che pochi giorni fa la mia parrucchiera appena diventata mamma quasi a cinquanta anni, mi ha chiesto quanti anni avessi io.
Quando glielo detto mi ha risposto.
Ma teeeebeeeeee, sei in tempo! Non rinunciare!
E io.
Veramente non ho rinunciato a nulla. Non li ho desiderati e continuo a non desiderarlo.

Lo sai che abbiamo litigato?
Mi ha risposto come una iena che il dire che non desidero figli è brutto. Una cosa molto brutta da dire.
Ora.
Sono anni che la gente mi scassa i coglioni cercando motivazioni (che servono a loro tra l altro) al mio non desiderio materno,  ma questa colta ho reagito e l ho mandata a fanculo.

Cazzo.
E devo cercarmi una parrucchiera nuova, Cristo santo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per quanto strano, questa cosa te la invidio molto


Avresti preferito non sentire l istinto riproduttivo?
Perche?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho l'istinto materno o forse non lo avevo
Non ho mai pensato che non avere figli fosse una cosa assurda
Trovo molto più assurdo volere un figlio a tutti costi e senza delle basi sentimentali solide da cui partire
Poi mi sono innamorata e sposata e allora ho inziato a desiderare un figlio perchè era con quell'uomo che volevo condividere questa fantastica esperienza.
Non penso che avrei mai desiderato un figlio senza la persona giusta al mio fianco
Per inciso, credo che si viva bene anche senza figli.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa che pochi giorni fa la mia parrucchiera appena diventata mamma quasi a cinquanta anni, mi ha chiesto quanti anni avessi io.
> Quando glielo detto mi ha risposto.
> Ma teeeebeeeeee, sei in tempo! Non rinunciare!
> E io.
> ...


Hai tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà.


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho l'istinto materno o forse non lo avevoNon ho mai pensato che non avere figli fosse una cosa assurdaTrovo molto più assurdo volere un figlio a tutti costi e senza delle basi sentimentali solide da cui partirePoi mi sono innamorata e sposata e allora ho inziato a desiderare un figlio perchè era con quell'uomo che volevo condividere questa fantastica esperienza.Non penso che avrei mai desiderato un figlio senza la persona giusta al mio fiancoPer inciso, credo che si viva bene anche senza figli.


BAH.Nel senso che se una cosa la senti aliena da te, la persona giusta non conta.Devi comunque avere qualcosa dentro. Un minimo di terreno fertile secondo me.Io pensavo di non trovare mai l uomo giusto.E invece Mattia è il mio incastro perfetto. O quasi.Eppure il mio non desiderio materno è rimasto tale e quale.Nullo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avresti preferito non sentire l istinto riproduttivo?
> Perche?


Si semplicemente perche nn me lo so vivere


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà.


Avrei preferito non farmi partire l embolone, perché sapevo chi avevo davanti.Una leggermente ottusa che ha voluto sta gravidanza a tutti i costi e che non concepisce ( perché cerebralmente proprio non ci arriva, poverina) un sentire diverso.Però...che cazzo.Mica posso sempre essere comprensiva con chi mi rompe la minchia con la riproduzione come se fossi strana io.(Faccina con dito global)


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si semplicemente perche nn me lo so vivere


In che senso?Sei anche giovane caciottina bella...Magari devi solo abituarti a questo nuovo sentire...


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> O anche una scelta di non voler diventare madre, senza scomodare egoismi o saggezza.


perfetto


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perfetto


È serio o ironico?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> BAH.Nel senso che se una cosa la senti aliena da te, la persona giusta non conta.Devi comunque avere qualcosa dentro. Un minimo di terreno fertile secondo me.Io pensavo di non trovare mai l uomo giusto.E invece Mattia è il mio incastro perfetto. O quasi.Eppure il mio non desiderio materno è rimasto tale e quale.Nullo.


Si certo
Io non la sentivo una cosa alliena. Ho sempre pensato che se avessi trovato l'uomo giusto avrei avuto dei figli, ma anche se non fossero arrivati non ne avrei fatto una malattia.


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certoIo non la sentivo una cosa alliena. Ho sempre pensato che se avessi trovato l'uomo giusto avrei avuto dei figli, ma anche se non fossero arrivati non ne avrei fatto una malattia.


Ah, OK.Ora ho capito.Prima mi sembrava che bastasse l uomo giusto per far venire il desiderio materno.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È serio o ironico?


nel senso che condivido


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

per me ha contato proprio la persona giusta e l'esigenza di radicare nel mio utero l'espressione più grande del noi.
ma nessuno può permettersi di sindacare altri tipi di scelta


----------



## Fantastica (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ma visto che siamo diverse e tutte comunque donne, che la si pianti di parlare di "istinto materno", eh.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una leggermente ottusa che ha voluto sta gravidanza a tutti i costi e che non concepisce ( perché cerebralmente proprio non ci arriva, poverina) un sentire diverso.


Cazzo, mia madre.


----------



## Horny (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma visto che siamo diverse e tutte comunque donne, che la si pianti di parlare di "istinto materno", eh.


secondo me esiste un istinto a riprodursi, più che istinto alla genitorialità.
esiste, nell'uomo e nella donna, anche se in maniera differente.
tu dici più nell'uomo.
con più frequenza, intendi forse.
il resto sì, è condizionamento sociale.
istinto di intensità differente, certo,
ma ci sarebbe da chiedersi, non esistessero i contraccettivi,
quanti realmente rinuncerebbero al sesso?
forse alcune donne sì.
qui dovrebbe rispondere Tebe.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non mettevo in dubbio questa possibilità... tra l'altro può essere un desiderio insito in una donna quanto in un uomo...
> 
> Dicevo semplicemente che può essere soggettivo e di come questo è influenzato da "modelli" sociali, come lo è anche il desiderio opposto...


Certo. io parlavo per me come donna. Ovvio che esiste anche questo desiderio di paternità.
concordo con te, sui "modelli" sociali.



Tebe ha detto:


> *O anche una scelta di non voler diventare madre, senza scomodare egoismi o saggezza*.


esatto. quoto.


Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Quando mi chiedono se ho figli e rispondo no, a turni mi viene risposto.
> O come mi dispiace.
> 
> ...


già è proprio così. Per molti è una scelta inconcepibile...che ristrettezza mentale.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma visto che siamo diverse e tutte comunque donne, che la si pianti di parlare di "istinto materno", eh.


Infatti io ho parlato di desiderio. E poi comunque perché no? Non tutti, per es, hanno l istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non tutti, per es, hanno l istinto di sopravvivenza.


Su questa io mi sento di dissentire. Fresco di confronto con lo psichiatra.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questa io mi sento di dissentire. Fresco di confronto con lo psichiatra.


Mm..ci sono talmente tante situazioni in cui potremmo dire che qualcuno non ha avuto l istinto di sopravvivenza. .


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mm..ci sono talmente tante situazioni in cui potremmo dire che qualcuno non ha avuto l istinto di sopravvivenza. .


Non è che venga a mancare l'istinto di sopravvivenza, quello è "letteralmente" nei nostri geni: non è che "lui" non tenti di esercitare, anche quando può sembrare diversamente. Ma non sono qualificato ad approfondire molto, temo.

Però ne ho parlato in terapia, almeno in un paio di sedute - e il medico che mi seguiva con questo tema ci si confronta professionalmente da decenni. Ed è stato piuttosto convincente a riguardo.


----------



## lolapal (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa che pochi giorni fa la mia parrucchiera appena diventata mamma quasi a cinquanta anni, mi ha chiesto quanti anni avessi io.
> Quando glielo detto mi ha risposto.
> Ma teeeebeeeeee, sei in tempo! Non rinunciare!
> E io.
> ...



Quello che racconti è abbastanza emblematico, non solo sull'argomento in questione, ma in generale quando si fanno delle scelte che non sono "comuni"...

Quello che, secondo me, vuole mettere in evidenza il documentario è proprio la questione della scelta soggettiva, evitando di stigmatizzare in un verso o nell'altro: c'è un'estratto dell'intervista alla Huck che, con la sua simpatica parlata e il suo sorriso, spiega proprio questo, con una semplicità disarmante. La soggettività della scelta e del sentire, la consapevolezza e la lucidità.

Che questa scelta possa essere dettata da un'elaborazione personale di un mix di stimoli, condizionamenti e istinti, mi cambia poco, perché secondo me vale anche per la scelta contraria: voglio dire che scegliere di fare un figlio, anche a 50 anni (sic), è una scelta dettata da un mix di stimoli, condizionamenti e istinti.

L'istinto materno c'è, secondo me, ma io non lo intendo come quell'"amore" che un genitore prova per il figlio solo perché è il genitore, quello è un condizionamento sociale; l'istinto materno o paterno, l'istinto a riprodursi (che è collegato con quello sessuale, ma non è governato da) è insito negli animali e noi, volenti o nolenti, siamo anche animali... è l'elaborazione che ci dà la possibilità di essere anche "diversi" e di fare anche scelte "diverse"...

Io sono mamma e sono felice di esserlo diventata e per diventarlo ho anche penato... col senno di poi ho capito alcune cose di quel periodo, di cosa mi spingeva, nonostante la mia esperienza, nonostante la sterilità, a volere un figlio: sicuramente un "moto" dentro, che era mio personale; una voglia semi conscia di riscatto, di voler dimostrare (soprattutto a me stessa) che si poteva essere madri diversamente; un rifiuto totalmente inconscio della sterilità (che poi era una reazione psicotica), una sorta di lotta profonda dentro di me che sapevo, istintivamente, che in realtà femmina la ero. La vedo come se in qualche modo è scattato proprio un istinto di sopravvivenza...

Tebe... mi dispiace che hai perso la parrucchiera così, so per esperienza che non è facile trovarne una che sappia gestire i ricci ingestibili...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.

la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
Non c'è niente di peggio di chi non se la sente ma li fa lo stesso. il rischio è essere pessimi genitori.
Non credo per nulla a chi dice che farli o meno sia un gesto di altruismo o di egoismo.
Io almeno non ho pensato di essere nè egoista nè altruista. Desideravamo che la famiglia si allargasse, punto.
e' evidente che chi non ha avuto figli non sa di cosa sto parlando, non può comprendere cosa sia l'amore di un padre per un figlio, quanto grande sia, quanto istintivo, intimo e penetrante. Non può sapere l'emozione di vederli crescere, imparare a parlare, a camminare, la gioia nel vedere un figlio fidarsi di te quando dall'alto di un muretto gli dici "buttati" e lui si butta tra le tue braccia sicuro che non si farà mai male perché ci sei tu.
Non si può capire l'angoscia e la preoccupazione di un padre perché il proprio figlio cresca sereno, lontano dai tanti pericoli del quotidiano.
Come si fa a comprendere senza essere genitore?

Eppure chi non li desidera e non li fa ha tutta la mia stima a differenza, mi irpeto, di quegli sciagurati che figliano per costumanza e poi se ne sbattono di loro.
Perché alla fin fine essere genitori e tutt'altro che mettere al mondo dei figli. E' tirarli su.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho l'istinto materno o forse non lo avevo
> Non ho mai pensato che non avere figli fosse una cosa assurda
> Trovo molto più assurdo volere un figlio a tutti costi e senza delle basi sentimentali solide da cui partire
> Poi mi sono innamorata e sposata e allora ho inziato a desiderare un figlio perchè era con quell'uomo che volevo condividere questa fantastica esperienza.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...



Quoto.

Stavo leggendo le pagine che mi mancavano, nel mentre stavo sviluppando lo stesso pensiero che tu hai scritto, mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## Homer (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...


Bellissime parole :up::up:


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

a riguardo, mi sono espressa più volte. Il mi pensiero è chiaro. 

Certo, che avere un figlio è un'esperienza unica e da non comparare con nulla. 

Ma oggi, fare figli è secondo me un atto puramente egoistico. 

Sorry ...



sienne


----------



## lolapal (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...


Grazie. 

Quello che scrivi è il riassunto di una scelta soggettiva e consapevole.


----------



## lolapal (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a riguardo, mi sono espressa più volte. Il mi pensiero è chiaro.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno, cara Sienne. Non c'è da scusarsi di un proprio sentire, perché? 

Guardando come va il mondo, quello che vediamo e ascoltiamo tutti i giorni, consapevoli delle tante cose che non vanno, sono d'accordo con te... nello stesso tempo, una volta fatta la scelta, non ci resta altro da fare che investire il più possibile su questo pezzo di futuro che abbiamo generato, sperando che migliori...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a riguardo, mi sono espressa più volte. Il mi pensiero è chiaro.
> 
> ...


credo che sia la prima volta cara sienne.  
ma non concordo con te.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> credo che sia la prima volta cara sienne.
> ma non concordo con te.



Ciao

bellissimo. 
Potrebbe divenire una discussione interessante. 
Mi piacerebbe tanto, perdere questa malinconia ... a riguardo. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bellissimo.
> Potrebbe divenire una discussione interessante.
> ...


Ciao Sienne, 
Mi piacerebbe saperne di piu'...che intendi dire e' una scelta egoistica?  

Purtroppo non riesco a seguire con costanza qui e non ho letto altri post dove hai espresso questo pensiero,  mi piacerebbe capire meglio  

Io....
boh.
Capisco Tebe e la rottura di scatole ogni volta che le viene chiesto se ha figli e gli sguardi di compassione e l'ottusita '.
Io sono un po' confusa su questo. 
Sento che non avrei pazienza con I bambini. 
Non mi immagino 24 h su 24 alle prese di un bambino. 
Sono felice della mia liberta '.
Allo stesso tempo ho radici sociali -culturali dove una donna ha senso solo se e' un'ottima casalinga ed e' madre.
Soffro un po' questi contrasti. 
Vivrei molto meglio la mia vita e Le mie reazioni con gli uomini se non fossi influenzata da questa idea di donna (che ho ereditato dalla mia famiglia ).

Di recente sono andata dal ginecologo per farmi prescrivere un anti concezionale e lui poi ha commentato:"Io te la prescrivo la pillola,  pero ' ora sarebbe anche ora di fare un figlio. ..e' l'eta ' giusta. ...ehhh. ..voi donne e l'emancipazione...!"


Ho incassato il colpo. 
Ho lasciato lo studio con malumore. 
E' un bravo medico ma non mi conosce personalmente. 
Mi vede forse una volta all'anno.
e' una sorta di ingiustizia, di violenza. ..ogni volta....subire questi discorsi,  questi commenti .....solo perché si e' donne e in eta' fertile.....


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a riguardo, mi sono espressa più volte. Il mi pensiero è chiaro.
> 
> ...


prescindendo che qualunque scelta che non nasca dal nostro ego è talmente rara... e alla fine solo chi la compie può avere idea del perchè alla fine si faccia quella scelta. 
Detto questo, io tendo a pensare che una scelta davvero consapevole di creare una nuova vita sia un momento di enorme significato. Definirlo categoricamente egoistico secondo me non ha senso.
Poi massimo rispetto per tutte le donne (e ormai sono tantissime) che per scelta non procreano. Ogni decisione consapevole in questo campo, qualunque essa sia, oltre che auspicabile ha valore in sè.
La cosa triste è che tante volte, sia l'avere che non avere figli, non deriva affatto da una vera scelta di consapevolezza.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Mi piacerebbe saperne di piu'...che intendi dire e' una scelta egoistica?
> 
> Purtroppo non riesco a seguire con costanza qui e non ho letto altri post dove hai espresso questo pensiero, mi piacerebbe capire meglio
> ...



ti capisco molto bene alessandra.
questo genere di cose viene detto anche a me.


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti capisco molto bene alessandra.
> questo genere di cose viene detto anche a me.


è vun discorso del cazzo.
fatto da un medico poi...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Mi piacerebbe saperne di piu'...che intendi dire e' una scelta egoistica?
> 
> Purtroppo non riesco a seguire con costanza qui e non ho letto altri post dove hai espresso questo pensiero, mi piacerebbe capire meglio
> ...



la pazienza viene da sè e anche tutto il resto. se desideri un figlio. se no come detto lascia stare.


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti capisco molto bene alessandra.
> questo genere di cose viene detto anche a me.


Anche a me.


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> è vun discorso del cazzo.
> fatto da un medico poi...


non lo fanno solo  medici, lo fanno in tanti.
considera che a livello familiare sono anche fortunata, almeno in quel senso, visto che non ho pressioni da loro.
vengono principalmente dall'esterno.


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo fanno solo  medici, lo fanno in tanti.
> considera che a livello familiare sono anche fortunata, almeno in quel senso, visto che non ho pressioni da loro.
> vengono principalmente dall'esterno.


Si si infatti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...


il tuo discorso è corretto e lo condivido

ci aggiungerei qualcosa 

nemmeno il neretto, da solo, può essere la motivazione per avere dei figli
ci sono persone che pur diventando genitori per costumanza, poi diventano dei veri genitori.


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tuo discorso è corretto e lo condivido
> 
> ci aggiungerei qualcosa
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tuo discorso è corretto e lo condivido
> 
> ci aggiungerei qualcosa
> 
> ...


SI
vero
ne conosco qualcuno. 
tant'è che nella risposta all'altra utente (Alessandra) ho scritto che certe cose vengono da sè.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> e' una sorta di ingiustizia, di violenza. ..ogni volta....subire questi discorsi,  questi commenti .....solo perché si e' donne e in eta' fertile.....


Considerato che li "subisco" anche io che sono maschio - penso ad ogni volta che, in coppia, si interagiva con genitori di qualsiasi età, oltre ovviamente ai familiari tutti - hai tutta la mia vicinanza.

Aggiungo - mi sono trattenuto quando ne scriveva Tebe - che io non lesinerei una reazione decisa e se necessario aggressiva. Potrai pure avere tutti i problemi del mondo, ma farti (farvi, in effetti) passare come fattrice a me sembra un attacco personale...

Magari esagero...


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Considerato che li "subisco" anche io che sono maschio - penso ad ogni volta che, in coppia, si interagiva con genitori di qualsiasi età, oltre ovviamente ai familiari tutti - hai tutta la mia vicinanza.
> 
> Aggiungo - mi sono trattenuto quando ne scriveva Tebe - che io non lesinerei una reazione decisa e se necessario aggressiva. *Potrai pure avere tutti i problemi del mondo, ma farti (farvi, in effetti) passare come fattrice a me sembra un attacco personale...
> 
> *Magari esagero...


mah, no.
non c'è niente di personale.
si ritiene diffusamente che una donna desideri figli/debba farne.
anche gli uomini vanno soggetti a questo genere di cose, soprattutto in coppia. ma loro hanno il "vantaggio" di poterne fare a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2015)

Viva la libertà di scelta.
Se una/o non si sente non vuole fare un figlio, non lo faccia e plaudo.

Trovo anche che i discorsi "ma non hai ancora figli? ma non vuoi figli?" se non sono da amici intimi sono TUTTI fuori luogo e invadenti.

Io ho voluto Fra per egoismo mio personale, le mie viscere la desideravano in maniera quasi dolorosa. Non ho mai pensato di avere fatto un favore a lei mettendola al mondo.

Una mia amica POCHISSIMO incline alla maternità un giorno mi ha detto che forse pensava che magari chissà avrebbe dovuto "riprodursi".
Argh. In poche succose immagini di un giorno medio con Fra le è passata l'idea malsana.

Una mia collega osò dire, a una cena, che lei non avrebbe mai voluto figli. La aggredirono quasi, verbalmente. La cosa "buffa" è che i motivi che le snocciolavano, che avrebbero dovuto convincerla a cambiare idea  erano del tipo "ma poi quando sarai vecchia sarai sola"  "ma chi si occuperà di te quando sarai vecchia" "ma poi ti annoierai sempre in due con tuo marito"

Argh.

Una mamma sul forum alfemminile... confessò di essersi fatta convincere dal marito ad avere un figlio... e ora il piccolino non riusciva a sopportarlo... diceva "lo sopporto solo quando sta tranquillo". 

Ok, so anche di casi di donne che si sono innamorate dei loro figli dopo... ma visto che in gioco ci sono i bambini, meglio una mamma decente in meno che una madre pessima in più... per me...

PS Non ti voglio convincere Tebe figurati, cmq secondo me in caso di necessità saresti una mamma ottima.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mah, no.
> non c'è niente di personale.


Sicura? Che a me sembra come dicessero: "Guarda, tutti noi viviamo così, vogliamo cosà e siamo *persone normali*, invece TU....beh, vergognati!"

Sarò suscettibile, ma per me è un vago moto di isolamento, oltre che di discriminazione. Anzi, "sarò" un cazzo, SONO parecchio suscettibile in questo periodo!


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...


l'ultima parte la quoto tutta , mi permetto di riflettere su quella in rosso perchè, in effetti ,
nel pieno rispetto delle scelte come già detto,
penso anche che svariate volte mi è successo di incontrare donne che avevano manifestato prima con forza l'intenzione di non avere figli che cambiavano idea (chi per l'incontro con un uomo o altro)
e una volta diventate madri dichiaravano che mai avrebbero pensato ad un cambiamento così profondo nella loro anima.
è una scelta insomma che in qualche modo , nel prendere in considerazione la cosa...può farlo solo fino ad un certo punto.
non so come spiegare


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Viva la libertà di scelta.
> Se una/o non si sente non vuole fare un figlio, non lo faccia e plaudo.
> 
> Trovo anche che i discorsi "ma non hai ancora figli? ma non vuoi figli?" se non sono da amici intimi sono TUTTI fuori luogo e invadenti.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 
I bambini poi non chiedono di nascere.

Se non si e' sicuri e si fanno come "bastone della vecchiaia", o per riparare coppie con equilibrio instabile o altro....meglio lasciar perdere. 
La mia famiglia in generale e' molto numerosa. 
Tutte le donne (eccetto le cuginette troppo giovani) sono tutte madri. 
Le presssioni per fortuna non arrivano dai miei genitori. 
Mia mamma era bellissima e mi ha avuta troppo presto.
Mi ha avuta per via delle pressioni familiarI. 
Era l'ultimogenita di una famiglia numerosa ed era stata concepita come "bastone della vecchiaia "di mia nonna. 
L'unico modo per uscire fuori da questo ruolo che le stava stretto,  era sposarsi e diventare madre.  Dovendo accudire un figlio,  sarebbe scampata al ruolo di accudimento dei genitori anziani. 

Mi ha sempre detto che si fanno figli perché lo si desidera, non per avere qualcosa in cambio. 
Il ruolo genitoriale le e' pesato molto,  a un'eta' in cui era piu' propensa a divertirsi che a cambiare pannolini o frequentare asili. 
Penso di vivere un po'sulla mia pelle questi contrasti. 
E' come se li avessi assorbiti.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Mi piacerebbe saperne di piu'...che intendi dire e' una scelta egoistica?
> 
> Purtroppo non riesco a seguire con costanza qui e non ho letto altri post dove hai espresso questo pensiero,  mi piacerebbe capire meglio
> ...



Ciao Alessandra,

Sono cresciuta, avendo sempre tutti addosso. Non corrispondevo alle aspettative, non bastavo mai, non ero adeguata, sono stata molto discriminata su vari aspetti, esclusa (anche se molto cercata. Un paradosso) ecc. ecc. da lì, non mi sono mai identificata con i vari modelli culturali. Famiglia? Mah, so che sono stata e lo sono ancora molto amata, veramente tanto. Ma tutto è stato un casino. Non so da dove deriva il fatto che già da piccola mi sono orientata verso ciò che mi circondava. Erano gli anni dei verdi ... anni con scontri sociali fortissimi ... una generazione rasata a terra con droghe ecc. ... 

Amo i bambini in un modo, che non riesco neanche descrivere. Loro mi cercano pure ecc. ecc. 
Ma a me, spacca il cuore ... l'eredità che diamo a loro, e che abbiamo già ricevuto noi ... un delirio di egoismo e individualismo, che calpesta ambiente, sfrutta le miserie in altri paesi ecc. ecc. ecc. ... sento un mantello di ipocrisia. Non sono in grado, proprio mi mancano queste capacità, di porre un mio progetto personale al di sopra a tutto ciò. Perché siamo parte dell'insieme. Non isolati. 

La natura originariamente mi aveva tolto questa scelta. Mi sentì sollevata. Non mi sono mai curata, per poter avere figli. Poi, invece ... la natura mi ha regalato una figlia. Non ho dovuto riflettere neanche per un istante. Per me era chiaro. Ma a me duole, duole tanto ... e a volte mi trovo in difficoltà. Perché anche se l'essere umano e la vita sono cose straordinarie ... allo stesso tempo, aimeh, siamo solo dei parassiti ... 

L'ho fatta molto semplice ... 

sienne


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sicura? Che a me sembra come dicessero: "Guarda, tutti noi viviamo così, vogliamo cosà e siamo *persone normali*, invece TU....beh, vergognati!"
> 
> Sarò suscettibile, ma per me è un vago moto di isolamento, oltre che di discriminazione. Anzi, "sarò" un cazzo, SONO parecchio suscettibile in questo periodo!


giorgio, che noialtri siamo un poco paranoici, per carità. 
personalmente non ho mai pensato se ne facesse un discorso personale, nel senso che secondo me quelli sono proprio automatismi. 
non hai figli a 30 anni? uh, come mai?
non hai figli a 40 anni? uh, ma sei ancora in tempo!
non hai figli a 50? uh, poverina.

così.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Alessandra,
> 
> Sono cresciuta, avendo sempre tutti addosso. Non corrispondevo alle aspettative, non bastavo mai, non ero adeguata, sono stata molto discriminata su vari aspetti, esclusa (anche se molto cercata. Un paradosso) ecc. ecc. da lì, non mi sono mai identificata con i vari modelli culturali. Famiglia? Mah, so che sono stata e lo sono ancora molto amata, veramente tanto. Ma tutto è stato un casino. Non so da dove deriva il fatto che già da piccola mi sono orientata verso ciò che mi circondava. Erano gli anni dei verdi ... anni con scontri sociali fortissimi ... una generazione rasata a terra con droghe ecc. ...
> 
> ...


Dici bene e mi commuovi.

Nel mio piccolo, io penso anche a una Terra piccola e piena, che nutre più di sette miliardi di persone e a noi ricchi, che abbiamo assolutamente solo debiti verso i poveri... li facciano loro i figli, che possano vivere meglio dei loro genitori. A noi è stato dato tutto, non prendiamoci ancora e ancora quello che davvero, basta... non ci spetta più.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dici bene e mi commuovi.
> 
> Nel mio piccolo, io penso anche a una Terra piccola e piena, che nutre più di sette miliardi di persone e a noi ricchi, che abbiamo assolutamente solo debiti verso i poveri... li facciano loro i figli, che possano vivere meglio dei loro genitori. A noi è stato dato tutto, non prendiamoci ancora e ancora quello che davvero, basta... non ci spetta più.



Ciao,

:amici:


Bisogna lasciarselo sciogliere sulla lingua ... sette miliardi e usiamo risorse, che se continuiamo così come ora (senza tener conto di tutta quella parte che anche vuole il nostro livello) servirebbero minimo cinque pianeti. Ma nessuno vuole fare un passo indietro. Anzi ... tutto è dovuto. Tutto ci aspetta ... e se è possibile, ancora di più. Non vedo un freno. Non lo vedo!

Non dovrei parlare di queste cose. Perché è una pura pazzia ... per come viviamo. Mi dispiace. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Alessandra,
> 
> Sono cresciuta, avendo sempre tutti addosso. Non corrispondevo alle aspettative, non bastavo mai, non ero adeguata, sono stata molto discriminata su vari aspetti, esclusa (anche se molto cercata. Un paradosso) ecc. ecc. da lì, non mi sono mai identificata con i vari modelli culturali. Famiglia? Mah, so che sono stata e lo sono ancora molto amata, veramente tanto. Ma tutto è stato un casino. Non so da dove deriva il fatto che già da piccola mi sono orientata verso ciò che mi circondava. Erano gli anni dei verdi ... anni con scontri sociali fortissimi ... una generazione rasata a terra con droghe ecc. ...
> 
> ...



il tuo intervento mi fa molto riflettere, sienne

in effetti, dalla tua esperienza e anche dalla mia (figlia non cercata, non esclusa, ma sicuramente non scelta) i figli sono una scelta fino a un certo punto
anch'io sollevata che la natura non me ne desse più, ho sentito in me il cambiamento di paradigma e ora so che anche se al momento non cerco e non voglio...ci sarebbe ancora spazio.
ma non *con chi* e *perchè: *semplicemente spazio PER il figlio e DEL figlio.

per questo io discuto per procura (per quelle che non hanno figli, come fa tebe per se stessa) con suocere, parrucchiere e amiche impiccione.
ma ho discusso in passato con chi diceva: vorrai mica lasciarla da sola? ( care alessandra e dalida...non crediate che dopo il primo siano finite le rotture di coglioni )
ma discuto anche con chi dice: ma come? un altro? due è il numero giusto

perchè ci deve essere spazio per chi sceglie, chi non sceglie ma anche per chi accoglie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> ....


Credo che l'unica cosa importante è che sia una scelta consapevole. Conosco fin troppe persone con figli che non si capisce davvero perchè li abbiano fatti e persino persone senza che non si capisce perchè abbiano fatto di tutto per non averne, pentendosene oltretutto.

Il rovescio della medaglia c'è sempre sia in un caso che nell'altro. Sta ad ognuno essere consapevole delle rinunce che lo/la aspettano.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Non vedo un freno. Non lo vedo!


Aspetta ancora un po'. Non moltissimo. E vedrai se non lo vedi, il freno. E vedrai quanti culi per terra, appena il pianeta tira il freno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> giorgio, che noialtri siamo un poco paranoici, per carità.
> personalmente non ho mai pensato se ne facesse un discorso personale, nel senso che secondo me quelli sono proprio automatismi.
> non hai figli a 30 anni? uh, come mai?
> non hai figli a 40 anni? uh, ma sei ancora in tempo!
> ...


Perchè quelli che quando si è appena sfornato il primo iniziano a martellati che si DEBBA per forza fare il secondo sennò sarò tutta la vita da solo????


----------



## Dalida (22 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè quelli che quando si è appena sfornato il primo iniziano a martellati che si DEBBA per forza fare il secondo sennò sarò tutta la vita da solo????


eh, non ci sono arrivata ancora!


----------



## Palladiano (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ultima parte la quoto tutta , mi permetto di riflettere su quella in rosso perchè, in effetti ,
> nel pieno rispetto delle scelte come già detto,
> penso anche che svariate volte mi è successo di incontrare donne che avevano manifestato prima con forza l'intenzione di non avere figli che cambiavano idea (chi per l'incontro con un uomo o altro)
> e una volta diventate madri dichiaravano che mai avrebbero pensato ad un cambiamento così profondo nella loro anima.
> ...


Si forse ho capito.
E in effetti è così 
Se non provi non potrai mai immaginare nemmeno lontanamente


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2015)

Sienne:

Cara,  hai perfettamente ragione.  Sette miliardi.  
Sette. 
E a parte il discorso (ampissimo ) del nostro stile e del nostro consumo vorace delle risorse,  non compatibile con il pianeta. ...
Per sfamare tutti noi e per avere terreno ove avere una casa. ....bisognerebbe rubare terreno alle foreste. ...e poi,  come respirano Sette milioni di persone?  Come produrre ossigeno? 
E' un sistema che ha funzionato finche ' la maggior parte della popolazione mondiale e' stata  (ed e' ancora ) tenuta alla fame. ...

Inquietante il pensiero di cosa ' sara'...
Arriveremo a fare la guerra per Le molecole di ossigeno. ...




Dalida,  Nicka e Giorgio :
Avete la mia solidarieta '....


Occhiverdi :
Ahahaga....hai ragione!  Non ci avevo pensato.  Dopo il primo nasce il quesito " e a quando il secondo? "
Insomma. ...gli indelicati ci sono e ci saranno sempre!

Chiara :
Grande. Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Alessandra,
> 
> Sono cresciuta, avendo sempre tutti addosso. Non corrispondevo alle aspettative, non bastavo mai, non ero adeguata, sono stata molto discriminata su vari aspetti, esclusa (anche se molto cercata. Un paradosso) ecc. ecc. da lì, non mi sono mai identificata con i vari modelli culturali. Famiglia? Mah, so che sono stata e lo sono ancora molto amata, veramente tanto. Ma tutto è stato un casino. Non so da dove deriva il fatto che già da piccola mi sono orientata verso ciò che mi circondava. Erano gli anni dei verdi ... anni con scontri sociali fortissimi ... una generazione rasata a terra con droghe ecc. ...
> 
> ...


Posso sbagliarmi, sicuramente mi sbaglio.  Mi sembra che tu unisca, razionalità con istinto. In questo caso, istinto materno. E come possono conciliarsi questi due?


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2015)

*sorry*

Mi scuso per I miei scritti pieni di errorI e per Alcune preposizioni scorrette....
sto scrivendo con un telefono con English autocorrect. ...
non conosce le parole italiane e me le cambia di continuo. ...qualcosa sfugge sempre al mio occhio


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso sbagliarmi, sicuramente mi sbaglio.  Mi sembra che tu unisca, razionalità con istinto. In questo caso, istinto materno. E come possono conciliarsi questi due?


Ciao Ultimo, 
Lei in realta ' ha risposto al mio quesito dove le chiedevo perchè fare figli, al giorno d'oggi, puo' essere considerata una scelta egoistica. 

In effetti, se pensiamo a quanti siamo. ...

Siamo vittime del "gene egoista " 
Chi l'ha letto?


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso sbagliarmi, sicuramente mi sbaglio.  Mi sembra che tu unisca, razionalità con istinto. In questo caso, istinto materno. E come possono conciliarsi questi due?



Ciao

Vedi, ho un istinto di protezione enorme. Quell'istinto, forse materno, mi porta a voler talmente proteggere, che non lo partorisco neanche un figlio ... perché non vedo né via di fuga ... né via di uscita ... 
Oltre al fatto, che mi sento "madre" e responsabile dei figli ... bambini, che già ci sono ... 

La razionalità centra ben poco. È consapevolezza ... per quello, che riesco a cogliere. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vedi, ho un istinto di protezione enorme. Quell'istinto, forse materno, mi porta a voler talmente proteggere, che non lo partorisco neanche un figlio ... perché non vedo né via di fuga ... né via di uscita ...
> Oltre al fatto, che mi sento "madre" e responsabile dei figli ... bambini, che già ci sono ...
> ...


Questo e' bellissimo,  Sienne. 
E' come essere madre di tutti I bambini.  
L'amore e il senso di responsabilita ' che va oltre ai confini della propria famiglia,  del proprio giardino.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vedi, ho un istinto di protezione enorme. Quell'istinto, forse materno, mi porta a voler talmente proteggere, che non lo partorisco neanche un figlio ... perché non vedo né via di fuga ... né via di uscita ...
> Oltre al fatto, che mi sento "madre" e responsabile dei figli ... bambini, che già ci sono ...
> ...


Certo, come sempre la soggettività di decisioni proprie sono e devono essere rispettate, ci mancherebbe.

Ma posso scriverti un esempio personale.
Parlo al singolare, ma include mia moglie, scrivo con sicurezza ciò perchè ne ho e ne abbiamo parlato con mia moglie.
Es: Nasce il primo bambino, il secondo oltre a volerlo per "istinto paterno" lo voglio perchè voglio che nella vita da adulti questi non siano soli. Il terzo arriva non cercato, e qua l'istinto, quello mio se ne va a benedire per i ricordi di tradimento che si sono infiltrati dentro di me, facendomi stare male. Do fiducia a mia moglie e arriva il terzo figlio. 
Ti garantisco, sienne, che la gioia proveniente dall'essere nuovamente padre di un figlio nato da un amore messo alla prova (tradimento), è qualcosa di così gratificante che riassumere in parole scritte, non è possibile. 
La razionalità in questo caso, nella mia persona è stata anche contemplata, soprattutto nell'ultimo figlio. Ma ho dato a questa la giusta importanza che prevede il mio sentire in quanto proveniente da quella vita che mi ha cresciuto, formato e fatto diventare quello che adesso sono. 

A parte il discorso della razionalità, il resto è stato abbreviato in una maniera ciclopica. Altrimenti stavo a scrivere un papello che non finiva mai, di emozioni, sensazioni, amore e via discorrendo.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vedi, ho un istinto di protezione enorme. Quell'istinto, forse materno, mi porta a voler talmente proteggere, che non lo partorisco neanche un figlio ... perché non vedo né via di fuga ... né via di uscita ...
> Oltre al fatto, che mi sento "madre" e responsabile dei figli ... bambini, che già ci sono ...
> ...


Ecco, anche per me. Tutti i bambini del mondo sono nostri figli. E facciamo un gran male a tanti... :amici:


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, come sempre la soggettività di decisioni proprie sono e devono essere rispettate, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma posso scriverti un esempio personale.
> Parlo al singolare, ma include mia moglie, scrivo con sicurezza ciò perchè ne ho e ne abbiamo parlato con mia moglie.
> ...



Ciao

non è soggettività. È un dato di fatto, che stiamo andando tutti alla deriva. TUTTI. Nessuno escluso. 
Prendendo questo in considerazione, come faccio a mettere tutte quelle sensazioni in primo piano (le ho vissute, so di cosa si sta parlando) e fregarmene del resto e in che casino getto mio figlio?

Beh, non mi ritengo così importante, sinceramente ... 

Quelle sensazioni le ho vissute canalizzando - affinché la salute me lo ha permesso - in un'altra direzione. Che ho già riportato e che non sto a ripetere. Esperienze fantastiche. Veramente uniche! 

Non mi ritengo così importante. Da dover mettere le mie sensazioni in primo piano ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Questo e' bellissimo,  Sienne.
> E' come essere madre di tutti I bambini.
> L'amore e il senso di responsabilita ' che va oltre ai confini della propria famiglia,  del proprio giardino.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, anche per me. Tutti i bambini del mondo sono nostri figli. E facciamo un gran male a tanti... :amici:


Condivido con voi. Aggiungendo che, lo stesso si può fare anche se si ha una famiglia con diversi figli.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, anche per me. Tutti i bambini del mondo sono nostri figli. E facciamo un gran male a tanti... :amici:



Ciao

:amici: ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> Lei in realta ' ha risposto al mio quesito dove le chiedevo perchè fare figli, al giorno d'oggi, puo' essere considerata una scelta egoistica.
> 
> In effetti, se pensiamo a quanti siamo. ...
> ...



Ciao

no, non l'ho letto, m'informerò. 
Grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è soggettività. È un dato di fatto, che stiamo andando tutti alla deriva. TUTTI. Nessuno escluso.
> Prendendo questo in considerazione, come faccio a mettere tutte quelle sensazioni in primo piano (le ho vissute, so di cosa si sta parlando) e fregarmene del resto e in che casino getto mio figlio?
> ...



Io ti parlavo di soggettività, nel caso specifico, nell'esempio, era la mia soggettività. Dove scrivo che il secondo figlio lo abbiamo voluto perchè da grandi potessero farsi compagnia.. etc etc... Quindi oltre il fatto di volerli metto come prioritario la loro felicità in base alla loro fratellanza e vicinanza di vita dove assieme possono cercarsi, appunto perchè fratelli. 

Ho capito quello che avevi scritto, lo avevo accettato, te lo avevo scritto, perchè appartiene a te.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ti parlavo di soggettività, nel caso specifico, nell'esempio, era la mia soggettività. Dove scrivo che il secondo figlio lo abbiamo voluto perchè da grandi potessero farsi compagnia.. etc etc... Quindi oltre il fatto di volerli metto come prioritario la loro felicità in base alla loro fratellanza e vicinanza di vita dove assieme possono cercarsi, appunto perchè fratelli.
> 
> Ho capito quello che avevi scritto, lo avevo accettato, te lo avevo scritto, perchè appartiene a te.



Ciao

non hai capito il mio discorso. 

La natura mi ha fatto un bel trabocchetto. Perché figli non ne volevo. Proprio per i motivi menzionati. Sin da sempre. Ho preferito mettere altri aspetti in primo piano e non il mio "istinto materno". E chiaro, che se si decide di creare una famiglia, si pone l'attenzione e la rilevanza su tutto un altro piano e altri aspetti. 
Che cozza, con il mio ragionamento ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, anche per me. Tutti i bambini del mondo sono nostri figli. E facciamo un gran male a tanti... :amici:


siete ammirevoli ma rimane tutto un po' troppo ideale e retorico.
e se penso a madri di famiglie  numerose, anche se incoscienti ...la loro fatica , la loro capacità di amore e positività non posso considerarle "colpevoli"


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete ammirevoli ma rimane tutto un po' troppo ideale e retorico.
> e se penso a madri di famiglie  numerose, anche se incoscienti ...la loro fatica , la loro capacità di amore e positività non posso considerarle "colpevoli"



Ciao

Ho proiettato la mia vita in quella direzione, essendo attiva ... ecc.

La capacità d'amare e la positività non stanno in discussione? 

Sono scelte. Ognuno secondo un proprio metro ... 

Io non ne sono capace. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ho proiettato la mia vita in quella direzione, essendo attiva ... ecc.
> 
> ...


ma certo, però hai comunque una figlia.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo, però hai comunque una figlia.



Ciao


essendo profondamente per la vita, è chiaro che non vado ad abortire. 
E chi andava a pensare, che potessi rimanere incinta? È stato comunque un grandissimo regalo. 

Ma nel mio più profondo sono molto triste ... non mi piace quello che vedo ... l'eredità che diamo. 
Spero, che se la cavi. E che trovi tutta la forza possibile nelle sue passioni ... 
Il fatto che mi assomiglia pure, rende il tutto ancora più difficile per me ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> essendo profondamente per la vita, è chiaro che non vado ad abortire.
> ...


secondo me non devi esserlo, tutt'altro.
e so che tutto ciò che potrai fare per lei e il suo futuro lo farai...non ti sembra una maniera per collaborare comunque ad un grande progetto unico? a me sì francamente


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Mi piacerebbe saperne di piu'...che intendi dire e' una scelta egoistica?
> 
> Purtroppo non riesco a seguire con costanza qui e non ho letto altri post dove hai espresso questo pensiero,  mi piacerebbe capire meglio
> ...


Te ne devi fottere.
O rispondere a tono.
Da quando ho cominciato a farlo io le cose sono migliorate ma almeno, nella mia famiglia, non c è mai stata la questione che la donna è realizzata solo se è moglie e madre.
Però ricordo una volta in cui mi sono sentita ferita.
Anche questo era un ginecologo.
Donna. Non il mio classico dell oncologico, un altra che lo stava sostituendo alla mia visita mensile per il carcinoma.
Mi ha detto testuale.
" capisco perche non vuole farsi togliere l utero, fa bene a preservarlo per una futura gravidanza".
Sono rimasta un attimo perplessa.
Ma nonle ho risposto che l utero cancerosi era al suo posto non per future gravidanze, ma perché avevo scelto (insieme al mio ginecologo) un percorso alternativo.
È stato un momento in cui mi sono sentita stanca di certe puttanate.
Di ribattere.
Ma poi mi sono ripresa.
Pensa all evoluzione.
Fra 100 anni sara una scelta che non metterá più in crisi nessun ottusangolo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Te ne devi fottere.
> O rispondere a tono.
> Da quando ho cominciato a farlo io le cose sono migliorate ma almeno, nella mia famiglia, non c è mai stata la questione che la donna è realizzata solo se è moglie e madre.
> Però ricordo una volta in cui mi sono sentita ferita.
> ...


scusa tebe,
perché puttanate?
una puttanata è che la donna si realizzi solo in quanto madre, e qui ok
però l'oncologa ha solo pensato ad una cosa sensata, non ad una puttanata.
poi che  giustamente a te non importasse quello è un altro discorso


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa tebe,
> perché puttanate?
> una puttanata è che la donna si realizzi solo in quanto madre, e qui ok
> però l'oncologa ha solo pensato ad una cosa sensata, non ad una puttanata.
> poi che  giustamente a te non importasse quello è un altro discorso


Dando per assodato senza nemmeno chiedermelo che tenessi l utero per future gravidanze...si.
È una puttanata per me.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Viva la libertà di scelta.
> Se una/o non si sente non vuole fare un figlio, non lo faccia e plaudo.
> 
> Trovo anche che i discorsi "ma non hai ancora figli? ma non vuoi figli?" se non sono da amici intimi sono TUTTI fuori luogo e invadenti.
> ...


Ormai i giochi sono fatti.
Tenendomi l utero sono diventata sterile.
Che benedizione.
Che poi sterile.
Una menopausa iniziata super precoce e finita senza problemi.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non devi esserlo, tutt'altro.
> e so che tutto ciò che potrai fare per lei e il suo futuro lo farai...non ti sembra una maniera per collaborare comunque ad un grande progetto unico? a me sì francamente



Ciao

non ho ben capito cosa intendi con progetto unico. 

Certo, il mio contributo a momenti si è racchiuso in decisioni di tutti i giorni,
e lei sembra di "sposarle" con la stessa convinzione mia ... e del padre. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Siamo vittime del "gene egoista "
> Chi l'ha letto?


Sappi che mi stai sfidando a un altro pistolotto, come quello sull'astrofisica. Però stavolta sulla biologia evoluzionistica (sì, io leggo davvero tutti 'sti mattonazzi, e a vagonate). Di quel libro abbiamo parlato anche in un altro thread: negli ultimi capitoli è divulgato per la prima volta il concetto di 'meme'. Se ti è piaciuto, consiglio "Il fenotipo esteso", altro saggio di Dawkins in cui il lavoro precedente viene esteso a partire dalla discussione delle osservazioni e critiche rivolte ai contenuti de "Il gene egoista". 

Dawkins più recentemente ha scritto anche l'ottimo "L'illusione di Dio", anche se non mi sento di consigliarlo a tutti! 

Fine OT! 

PS - In quel libro, se non sbaglio, si parla anche del controllo delle nascite (o meglio regolazione della popolazione) nel regno animale....questo sì è qualcosa di cui si dovrebbe parlare parecchio. Ma tant'è, pari cattivo anche solo a riportare fatti documentati, in certi ambiti.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho ben capito cosa intendi con progetto unico.
> 
> ...


intendo la "preoccupazione sociale" che senti che si può applicarsi anche educando al meglio un figlio pensando proprio al futuro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...


Quoto. Ti abbraccerei forte dopo aver letto questo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ultima parte la quoto tutta , mi permetto di riflettere su quella in rosso perchè, in effetti ,
> nel pieno rispetto delle scelte come già detto,
> penso anche che svariate volte mi è successo di incontrare donne che avevano manifestato prima con forza l'intenzione di non avere figli che cambiavano idea (chi per l'incontro con un uomo o altro)
> e una volta diventate madri dichiaravano che mai avrebbero pensato ad un cambiamento così profondo nella loro anima.
> ...


Mi pare alcuni giorni fa hai scritto giustamente che un conto sono i figli e un altro conto sono i propri figli.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sappi che mi stai sfidando a un altro pistolotto, come quello sull'astrofisica. Però stavolta sulla biologia evoluzionistica (sì, io leggo davvero tutti 'sti mattonazzi, e a vagonate). Di quel libro abbiamo parlato anche in un altro thread: negli ultimi capitoli è divulgato per la prima volta il concetto di 'meme'. Se ti è piaciuto, consiglio "Il fenotipo esteso", altro saggio di Dawkins in cui il lavoro precedente viene esteso a partire dalla discussione delle osservazioni e critiche rivolte ai contenuti de "Il gene egoista".
> 
> Dawkins più recentemente ha scritto anche l'ottimo "L'illusione di Dio", anche se non mi sento di consigliarlo a tutti!
> 
> ...


Io lo voglio il pistolotto:yes::saggio:


----------



## Horny (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, anche per me. Tutti i bambini del mondo sono nostri figli. E facciamo un gran male a tanti... :amici:


sai fantastica,
concordo con molte cose che stai scrivendo,
ma non è proprio la stessa cosa.
io ho desiderato l'idea di un figlio
in modo egoistico, calcolato.
un po' forse come descrive Nausicaa,
nell'intento.
ma non tanto viscerale, quanto scientifica.
quello che scrive Dalida è esatto,
solo che a 40 puoi non essere in tempo.
l'istinto a riprodursi è istinto sessuale?
ma non il viceversa?
di certo però non è
desiderio di amore incondizionato che esprime 
Palladiano.
chi lo rivolge a tutti i bambini della Terra 
esprime un amore altruistico, forse.
l'amore nel progresso, lo comprendo meglio.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Te ne devi fottere.
> O rispondere a tono.
> Da quando ho cominciato a farlo io le cose sono migliorate ma almeno, nella mia famiglia, non c è mai stata la questione che la donna è realizzata solo se è moglie e madre.
> Però ricordo una volta in cui mi sono sentita ferita.
> ...


Un abbraccio,  cara. 
Immagino come ti sia sentita.  Che indelicatezza. 

Magari fra 100 anni gli ottusangoli saranno estinti


----------



## Alessandra (23 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dawkins più recentemente ha scritto anche l'ottimo "L'illusione di Dio", anche se non mi sento di consigliarlo a tutti!
> 
> Fine OT!
> 
> PS - In quel libro, se non sbaglio, si parla anche del controllo delle nascite (o meglio regolazione della popolazione) nel regno animale....questo sì è qualcosa di cui si dovrebbe parlare parecchio. Ma tant'è, pari cattivo anche solo a riportare fatti documentati, in certi ambiti.



Grazie!  Lo cerchero '!


----------



## sienne (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> intendo la "preoccupazione sociale" che senti che si può applicarsi anche educando al meglio un figlio pensando proprio al futuro



Ciao

Futuro? Sta proprio lì il punto. Non lo vedo. E il problema non si limita al sociale. Ma è proprio e soprattutto una questione e fattore ambientale. Abbiamo un comportamento criminale ... nello sfruttare in modo indiscriminato le risorse ecc. ecc. ecc. (la lista è interminabile). Un secondo figlio non c'e lo metto in un ambiente del genere. È il peggio che possa fare per lui. Le sensazioni che io posso provare come genitore, non valgono nulla a confronto. Avevo circa 12anni quando iniziai a rendermene conto. Che tutto è una farsa e tutto cozza. Uscita? Non c'è. Solo immergersi nelle proprie passioni e creatività per fuggire e sopportare. E dove è possibile, non partecipare. Ci si sente estremamente soli. Perché in parole siamo tutti bravi. Ma i fatti parlano un'altra lingua ... e non ci credo più nelle parole. Siamo troppo egoisti. 

PS: Posso sembrare depressa. Ma non lo sono. Anzi. Ma non riesco a "limitarmi" sulle mie quattro mura.   

Provo ad educare. Certo. Quello è scontato. E sicuramente in altri termini. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sappi che mi stai sfidando a un altro pistolotto, come quello sull'astrofisica. Però stavolta sulla biologia evoluzionistica (sì, io leggo davvero tutti 'sti mattonazzi, e a vagonate). Di quel libro abbiamo parlato anche in un altro thread: negli ultimi capitoli è divulgato per la prima volta il concetto di 'meme'. Se ti è piaciuto, consiglio "Il fenotipo esteso", altro saggio di Dawkins in cui il lavoro precedente viene esteso a partire dalla discussione delle osservazioni e critiche rivolte ai contenuti de "Il gene egoista".
> 
> Dawkins più recentemente ha scritto anche l'ottimo "L'illusione di Dio", anche se non mi sento di consigliarlo a tutti!
> 
> ...



Ciao


Vai! 
Mi farebbe piacere ... 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Un abbraccio,  cara.
> Immagino come ti sia sentita.  *Che indelicatezza. *
> 
> Magari fra 100 anni gli ottusangoli saranno estinti


ma indelicatezza perchè?
per un medico se salvi l'utero la prima conclusione che fa è quella, basta rispondere.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2015)

Quoto tutti gli interventi di Minerva
Tebe scusa l'ignoranza ma anche io al posto della dottoressa avrei pensato a quella motivazione
Io ho 44 anni e se per un motivo grave mi dovessero togliere l'utero non vedo motivazioni per non farlo se non quelle dell'aver intenzione di avere un altro figlio. Dopodichè davanti al rischio di ammallarmi gravemente rinuncerei all'idea del figlio e cercherei di salvarmi e  addio utero. Tu probabilmente hai conoscenze diverse per cui hai fatto scelte diverse
Per quel che riguarda Sienne, sono molto meno pessimista di lei, ma è indubbio che non ho la sua sensibilità. Credo che lei pensi a un futuro molto lungo, se penso nel breve (una vita intera) sono bel lieta di aver messo al mondo dei figli e anche se sono preoccupata per il loro futuro cerco di passargli valori che li possano aiutare ad affrontare al meglio il loro futuro e a realizzarsi nel modo che loro ritengono più opportuno.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutti gli interventi di Minerva
> Tebe scusa l'ignoranza ma anche io al posto della dottoressa avrei pensato a quella motivazione
> Io ho 44 anni e se per un motivo grave mi dovessero togliere l'utero non vedo motivazioni per non farlo se non quelle dell'aver intenzione di avere un altro figlio. Dopodichè davanti al rischio di ammallarmi gravemente rinuncerei all'idea del figlio e cercherei di salvarmi e  addio utero. Tu probabilmente hai conoscenze diverse per cui hai fatto scelte diverse
> Per quel che riguarda Sienne, sono molto meno pessimista di lei, ma è indubbio che non ho la sua sensibilità. Credo che lei pensi a un futuro molto lungo, se penso nel breve (una vita intera) sono bel lieta di aver messo al mondo dei figli e anche se sono preoccupata per il loro futuro cerco di passargli valori che li possano aiutare ad affrontare al meglio il loro futuro e a realizzarsi nel modo che loro ritengono più opportuno.


Quoto te e Minerva.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutti gli interventi di Minerva
> Tebe scusa l'ignoranza ma anche io al posto della dottoressa avrei pensato a quella motivazione
> Io ho 44 anni e se per un motivo grave mi dovessero togliere l'utero non vedo motivazioni per non farlo se non quelle dell'aver intenzione di avere un altro figlio. Dopodichè davanti al rischio di ammallarmi gravemente rinuncerei all'idea del figlio e cercherei di salvarmi e  addio utero. Tu probabilmente hai conoscenze diverse per cui hai fatto scelte diverse
> Per quel che riguarda Sienne, sono molto meno pessimista di lei, ma è indubbio che non ho la sua sensibilità. Credo che lei pensi a un futuro molto lungo, se penso nel breve (una vita intera) sono bel lieta di aver messo al mondo dei figli e anche se sono preoccupata per il loro futuro cerco di passargli valori che li possano aiutare ad affrontare al meglio il loro futuro e a realizzarsi nel modo che loro ritengono più opportuno.


Parole sante ,detto poi da me che sono maschio
:up::up:e :up:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma indelicatezza perchè?
> per un medico se salvi l'utero la prima conclusione che fa è quella, basta rispondere.


Ciao 
Ti rispondo secondo la mia sensibilità personale. 
Ti spiego il motivo per cui io mi sentirei ferita.

Ho un paio di zie a cui e' stato fatto un intervento di rimozione di utero e ovaie.
I mariti lamentavano una sorta di insensibilità,  di peggioramento del piacere sessuale. 
io adesso non so se cio' sia vero o meno o se e' solo condi zionamento psicologico  (e detto tra noi, visti I soggetti,  non me ne stupirei ).
Avevo dato un' occhiata su internet,  e pare che la rimozione dell 'utero puo' intaccare il piacere sessuale,  ma e' una cosa soggettiva e non e' valida per tutti. 
Se sei una donna con una vita sessuale attiva,  forse vuoi continuare a mantenerla e in modo soddisfacente.
Parlare di conservare solo per una eventuale funzione riproduttiva. ...non so. ...mi fa sentire un "forno".
Come se la funzione del mio apparato sessuale sia solo meramente la riproduzione. 

E' ovvio che in casi estremi,  meglio salvare la vita di una persona e al diavolo il tutto. ...
ma se si puo ' optare per un trattamento più conservativo,  visto che stiamo parlando di una giovane donna,  perche' no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao
> Ti rispondo secondo la mia sensibilità personale.
> Ti spiego il motivo per cui io mi sentirei ferita.
> 
> ...


certo.
ma io chiedevo dell'indelicatezza nelle frasi dell'oncologo che a me paiono normali e logiche.
non scontate...infatti questo poi ha risposto tebe con la sua legittima scelta personale


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.
> ma io chiedevo dell'indelicatezza nelle frasi dell'oncologo che a me paiono normali e logiche.
> non scontate...infatti questo poi ha risposto tebe con la sua legittima scelta personale


Per quanto una delle motivazioni più frequenti in casi simili di conservazione sia proprio la possibilità di aver figli sarebbe opportuno che un medico non tragga conclusioni affrettate. Se vuole trarre conclusioni sulle motivazioni di una donna credo le possa tenere per sè, perchè una donna che sceglie di non avere figli ha già il suo bel da fare con le varie famiglie, amicizie, conoscenze che vedono nella donna solo ed esclusivamente una potenziale madre...e per questo passano la vita a romperti le balle col fatto "e tu quando sforni?".
Ci manca solo che lo stesso discorso lo faccia un medico e allora il fastidio diventa netto.
A causa di uno scompenso ormonale che ho avuto nell'ultimo anno sono andata a fare una serie di controlli, la ginecologa mi ha detto testuali parole: "il meglio nel tuo caso sarebbe ovviamente la pillola, ma hai 32 anni, io la eviterei e tenterei un'altra strada che stimoli la regolarizzazione dell'ovulazione, così che tu possa rimanere incinta"
Ma chi ha parlato di gravidanza?? Io no.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto una delle motivazioni più frequenti in casi simili di conservazione sia proprio la possibilità di aver figli sarebbe opportuno che un medico non* tragga conclusioni affrettate.* Se vuole trarre conclusioni sulle motivazioni di una donna credo le possa tenere per sè, perchè una donna che sceglie di non avere figli ha già il suo bel da fare con le varie famiglie, amicizie, conoscenze che vedono nella donna solo ed esclusivamente una potenziale madre...e per questo passano la vita a romperti le balle col fatto "e tu quando sforni?".
> Ci manca solo che lo stesso discorso lo faccia un medico e allora il fastidio diventa netto.
> A causa di uno scompenso ormonale che ho avuto nell'ultimo anno sono andata a fare una serie di controlli, la ginecologa mi ha detto testuali parole: "il meglio nel tuo caso sarebbe ovviamente la pillola, ma hai 32 anni, io la eviterei e tenterei un'altra strada che stimoli la regolarizzazione dell'ovulazione, così che tu possa rimanere incinta"
> Ma chi ha parlato di gravidanza?? Io no.


secondo me è normale che un medico ragioni in termini di questo tipo, non sono conclusioni affrettate ma concetti legati a meccanismi che per loro funzionano così, punto.
poi noi diamo a questo anche significati di scelte etiche e strumentali a noi e a nostra misura


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è normale che un medico ragioni in termini di questo tipo, non sono conclusioni affrettate ma concetti legati a meccanismi che per loro funzionano così, punto.
> poi noi diamo a questo anche significati di scelte etiche e strumentali a noi e a nostra misura


Credo che l'inghippo sia concettuale, per una donna è possibile avere figli, ma la donna non è solo quello.
Spesso nei discorsi quello che traspare è proprio questo unico obiettivo, senza pensare che non è l'obiettivo di tutte le donne. E non dovrebbe sembrare "strano".


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che l'inghippo sia concettuale, per una donna è possibile avere figli, ma la donna non è solo quello.
> Spesso nei discorsi quello che traspare è proprio questo unico obiettivo, senza pensare che non è l'obiettivo di tutte le donne. E non dovrebbe sembrare "strano".


ma chi ha dettoche dopo lafrase di tebe alla dottoressa sia sembrato strano?
anche nel cancro alla prostata si valuteranno procreazione-impotenza 
è medicina , bon


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ha dettoche dopo lafrase di tebe alla dottoressa sia sembrato strano?
> anche nel cancro alla prostata si valuteranno procreazione-impotenza
> è medicina , bon


Ma penso solo che una persona si stanchi dopo anni a sentire sempre le stesse cose, magari il medico è stato la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...poi non so, questo lo sa sicuramente meglio Tebe...


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma penso solo che una persona si stanchi dopo anni a sentire sempre le stesse cose, magari il medico *è stato la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.*..poi non so, questo lo sa sicuramente meglio Tebe...


ok, ora ci siamo.
e ricordiamoci che ha parlato di scelte future e loro si trovano davanti a persone che oggi la pensano in un modo ma domani non è detto che non si cambi idea
mai dire mai


----------



## Alessandra (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che l'inghippo sia concettuale, per una donna è possibile avere figli, ma la donna non è solo quello.
> Spesso nei discorsi quello che traspare è proprio questo unico obiettivo, senza pensare che non è l'obiettivo di tutte le donne. E non dovrebbe sembrare "strano".


Ciao  Nicka,  In questo e nel precedente post hai spiegato meglio di me quello che intendevo dire:up:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ora ci siamo.
> e ricordiamoci che ha parlato di scelte future e loro si trovano davanti a persone che oggi la pensano in un modo ma domani non è detto che non si cambi idea
> mai dire mai


vero. La vita e' imprevedibile. Nel bene e nel male.

P.s.
ho visto una mostra di Schiele. ...I suoi schizzi. ...
indescrivibile! 
Mi sono portata dietro pacchi di kleenex,  visto l'effetto che mi fa


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> avere figli è una esperienza straordinaria.
> totalizzante, defatigante, emozionante etc etc.
> 
> la grande banalità è che i figli si fanno se si desiderano. Non perché si deve.
> ...


Ecco, dopo un post del genere non capirò mai certi genitori, in primis i miei


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto una delle motivazioni più frequenti in casi simili di conservazione sia proprio la possibilità di aver figli sarebbe opportuno che un medico non tragga conclusioni affrettate. Se vuole trarre conclusioni sulle motivazioni di una donna credo le possa tenere per sè, perchè una donna che sceglie di non avere figli ha già il suo bel da fare con le varie famiglie, amicizie, conoscenze che vedono nella donna solo ed esclusivamente una potenziale madre...e per questo passano la vita a romperti le balle col fatto "e tu quando sforni?".
> Ci manca solo che lo stesso discorso lo faccia un medico e allora il fastidio diventa netto.
> A causa di uno scompenso ormonale che ho avuto nell'ultimo anno sono andata a fare una serie di controlli, la ginecologa mi ha detto testuali parole: "il meglio nel tuo caso sarebbe ovviamente la pillola, ma hai 32 anni, io la eviterei e tenterei un'altra strada che stimoli la regolarizzazione dell'ovulazione, così che tu possa rimanere incinta"
> Ma chi ha parlato di gravidanza?? Io no.


Hai capito perfettamente.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> vero. La vita e' imprevedibile. Nel bene e nel male.
> 
> P.s.
> ho visto una mostra di Schiele. ...I suoi schizzi. ...
> ...


ti capisco. a me schiele inquieta , ogni volta mi pare che in quei nudi lividi ci sia una grande sofferenza


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco, dopo un post del genere non capirò mai certi genitori, in primis i miei


Ti passo i miei?
Che devo dire sono stati utili
Mi hanno insegnato come non deve essere un genitore!!


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ora ci siamo.
> e ricordiamoci che ha parlato di scelte future e loro si trovano davanti a persone che oggi la pensano in un modo ma domani non è detto che non si cambi idea
> mai dire mai


Difatti eventuali scelte future potrebbero mal sposarsi con magari, al momento, scelte consapevoli e nette alle quali poi non si può porre rimedio ... :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ti passo i miei?
> Che devo dire sono stati utili
> Mi hanno insegnato come non deve essere un genitore!!


Vedendo ciò che hai provato tu per figli, e ciò che sono stati loro... come hai fatto a darti una risposta? Cioè a far coesistere le due cose senza rabbia, dall'amore che mai hai avuto(intendo quello che i tuoi figli ricevono e del quale tu sei orfano). Mi interessa per capire


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vedendo ciò che hai provato tu per figli, e ciò che sono stati loro... come hai fatto a darti una risposta? Cioè a far coesistere le due cose senza rabbia, dall'amore che mai hai avuto(intendo quello che i tuoi figli ricevono e del quale tu sei orfano). Mi interessa per capire


Oh ma io sono arrabbiato coi miei.
Ti risponderò 
Te lo assicuro


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Però la posso dire una cosa?


Chi è genitore, credo stia cominciando a capire quanto la vita è difficile. Siamo sicuri che quello che di brutto ci hanno dato i genitori non sia dipeso soltanto dalla loro volontà ma da difficoltà che hanno attraversato nella loro vita? 

Pensate ad esempio a quella vostra, parlo delle persone che sono state tradite, e, si anche di chi ha tradito. Siete per caso di quell'umore che sprizza felicità da tutti i pori? 

Non fateci caso...... Forse è perchè adesso amo mia madre, madre che è stata inesistente sotto tanti aspetti della mia vita. Anzi  ha contribuito a distruggermi l'infanzia e l'adolescenza. ( qualcuno/a dirà, anche l'uomo di adesso) :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, non ci sono arrivata ancora!


Non è un obbligo. [emoji16]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sienne:
> 
> 
> Occhiverdi :
> ...


Sono vegetariano.  Nemmeno sai fin dpve arriva l'indelicatezza e l'ipocrisia delle persone........ sul cibo....


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono vegetariano.  Nemmeno sai fin dpve arriva l'indelicatezza e l'ipocrisia delle persone........ sul cibo....


Ma davvero?
Bulgur che non sei altro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma davvero?
> Bulgur che non sei altro


Pensa che uno mi ha chiesto fossi astemio proprio qualche settimana fa. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pensa che uno mi ha chiesto fossi astemio proprio qualche settimana fa. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Tipo che sapendoti vegano credeva avessi altri difetti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Tipo che sapendoti vegano credeva avessi altri difetti?


Tipo che lo considerava un difetto. [emoji23]


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tipo che lo considerava un difetto. [emoji23]


lo è.   vegano va bene,ma analcolico no


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io lo voglio il pistolotto:yes::saggio:


Facciamo che invece di fare il pistolotto, propongo qualche riflessione.

In quel libro Dawkins riprende l'idea di un biologo americano che prova a considerare l'intera Storia dell'Evoluzione non dal punto di vista delle specie e delle popolazioni, non del gruppo o dell'invidivuo (inteso come organismo), ma del singolo gene! 
E, guarda un po', spostando tutta la prospettiva dal punto di vista di un singolo gene - che fa in primis quello che facciamo tutti noi "agglomerati", ovvero cerca di sopravvivere e "riprodursi" ereditariamente - non solo l'impianto funziona perfettamente, ma suggerisce un nuovo livello di lettura, ovvero quello che dà il titolo al libro: in sintesi, ha assolutamente senso immaginarci come "veicoli" o "macchinari pesanti" per i nostri geni, che dall'inizio non fanno altro che tutelare i propri interessi, a prescindere o a discapito di quelli dell'individuo e soprattutto della specie. Insomma, senza allungar troppo il brodo, non sarebbero materialmente gli individui a fare gli interessi del gruppo o della specie, la sopravvivenza della quale è "garantita" piuttosto dai geni di cui è portatrice: ricordate poi che una specie non ha mai un corredo genetico statico o definitivo. Il termine nasce per esigenze di classificazione, ma su larga scala il concetto perde via via di concretezza.

Con questa premessa apro la seguente riflessione. Il "controllo delle nascite" è un comportamento spontaneo in natura. Nel testo in questione si propone l'idea che il numero ideale di individui per popolazione sia un fattore determinato già a livello di "interesse genetico", ma il punto è che, a prescindere dalla prospettiva, in natura succede ed è sempre successo. Anzi, un altro autore che adoro - J. Diamond*, anch'esso biologo oltre a un sacco di altre cose - documenta anche il caso di popolazioni umane radicate in ambienti isolati e dalle risorse limitate che hanno elaborato spontaneamente una sorta di autoregolamentazione demografica (e di altre che non l'hanno fatto, estinguendosi). 
Il punto è che in ogni popolazione esistono individui che diventano riproduttori e altri che non lo diventano in funzione di aspetti che trascendono il "destino personale". Anzi, anche i non riproduttori fanno parte di un progetto collettivo di sopravvivenza della specie. L'idea, insomma, che l'istinto di figliare debba presentarsi (o vada soddisfatto) comunque e per ogni individuo è concettualmente fuorviante. 

Concludendo, *il "controllo delle nascite" non è contro natura: E' natura*, checchè se ne voglia dire.

Poi sia chiaro, esistono progetti per la sostenibilità dell'incremento demografico globale che io stesso reputo assai validi: il problema, al solito, è che non riesco a immaginare che li si voglia mettere in pratica davvero. Inoltre, io non credo che il botto si verificherà molto oltre la nostra generazione. E' probabilissimo, anzi, che noi ne vedremo almeno l'inizio.

Un saluto a tutti dal mio nuovo molare!! 

--


*Diamond ha scritto il ghiottissimo "Collasso. Come le società scelgono di morire o vivere." (ideale sequel del più famoso "Armi, acciaio e malattie."), che fornisce qualche ulteriore spunto di riflessione su quali possano essere gli sviluppi prossimi futuri dell'andazzo planetario. 

La lettura è sconsigliata a sienne!!


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho letto tutta la discussione, ovviamente...
Io non solo non voglio avere figli, ma che non desidero nemmeno il matrimonio. :blank:

Molte mie amiche/conoscenti, ho come l'impressione che volessero diventare madri più per mostrarlo a tutti, che non per scelta personale.
Proprio ieri, era da Happy casa con mia madre. All'improvviso, si sente urlare da un bambino "Io, io, io, io, io, è mio, è mio..bla bla bla". Le altre due bambine che stavano ognuna per i fatti propri, la mamma che chiamava insistentemente le bimbe che non l'ascoltavano e il padre che, palesemente scazzato, diceva qualcosa tipo "non ce la faccio più, non è cosa...bla,bla bla".

Io: :yoga: *respira profondamente*

Non ultima una vecchia conoscente, mamma da quasi un anno. Il profilo FB in comune col marito...è da quando ha partorito che non fa altro che pubblicare cose inerenti alla sua situazione, più qualche commento sul calcio (suppongo del marito). Anche le foto della vacanza, o del week-end furori, sono l'occasione per scrivere cose de tipo "sei il dono più bello...", "senza di te non sarebbe lo stesso...", "due/3/4/etc mesi di noi..."....

Che palle....e no, non sono invidiosa.

Non parliamo poi dei mocciosi in pizzeria....:incazzato:


Io penso che il dono più grande non sia tanto il figlio, ma saperlo educare...almeno per chi ti sta intorno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo è.   vegano va bene,ma analcolico no


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## lolapal (23 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Futuro? Sta proprio lì il punto. Non lo vedo. E il problema non si limita al sociale. Ma è proprio e soprattutto una questione e fattore ambientale. Abbiamo un comportamento criminale ... nello sfruttare in modo indiscriminato le risorse ecc. ecc. ecc. (la lista è interminabile). Un secondo figlio non c'e lo metto in un ambiente del genere. È il peggio che possa fare per lui. Le sensazioni che io posso provare come genitore, non valgono nulla a confronto. Avevo circa 12anni quando iniziai a rendermene conto. Che tutto è una farsa e tutto cozza. Uscita? Non c'è. Solo immergersi nelle proprie passioni e creatività per fuggire e sopportare. E dove è possibile, non partecipare. Ci si sente estremamente soli. Perché in parole siamo tutti bravi. Ma i fatti parlano un'altra lingua ... e non ci credo più nelle parole. Siamo troppo egoisti.
> 
> ...


In verità, la penso come Sienne, e sono stata molto egoista perché, pur di dimostrare "qualcosa" (forse se avessi letto i libri che indica Giorgio, mi sarei definitivamente convinta che la Natura mi aveva detto di non averne e che potevo far pace con me stessa e considerarmi normale anche io), ho subìto pratiche invasive per avere Figlia.
L'evento del giugno scorso, anche lì sarei stata egoista....



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutti gli interventi di Minerva
> Tebe scusa l'ignoranza ma anche io al posto della dottoressa avrei pensato a quella motivazione
> Io ho 44 anni e se per un motivo grave mi dovessero togliere l'utero non vedo motivazioni per non farlo se non quelle dell'aver intenzione di avere un altro figlio. Dopodichè davanti al rischio di ammallarmi gravemente rinuncerei all'idea del figlio e cercherei di salvarmi e  addio utero. Tu probabilmente hai conoscenze diverse per cui hai fatto scelte diverse
> Per quel che riguarda Sienne, sono molto meno pessimista di lei, ma è indubbio che non ho la sua sensibilità. Credo che lei pensi a un futuro molto lungo, se penso nel breve (una vita intera) sono bel lieta di aver messo al mondo dei figli e anche se sono preoccupata per il loro futuro cerco di passargli valori che li possano aiutare ad affrontare al meglio il loro futuro e a realizzarsi nel modo che loro ritengono più opportuno.


Per quanto riguarda  la questione dei medici credo che la cosa si possa semplificare dicendo che certe volte invece di affermare si potrebbe chiedere o almeno immaginare che ci possano essere alternative;; mi viene in mente la faccia del mio ginecologo quando gli dissi no sui test al feto (quelli facoltativi)...

Per il resto, pessimismo cosmico o meno ,  non possiamo far altro che agire nel nostro piccolo e investire nel futuro che abbiamo generato, sperando...


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

i medici ... 

Sentivo che qualcosa non andava. Mi si era cresciuto il seno in un modo sproporzionato. Avevo un olfatto da brivido. Una felicità e un amore per tutto. Mi sentivo come in un incantesimo. Sapevo, che pur essendo giovane, non poteva essere la pubertà. Così feci il test. Incinta. Andai subito dal medico per confermarlo. Lui mi guardò e mi disse, che per chi è praticamente impossibile avere figli, il desiderio di avere un figlio è talmente forte che inganna il copro. Cioè, è una gravidanza immaginaria per causa del desiderio che una donna ha di per sé. Ripetevo che non era così. Che non volevo e non ci ho mai perso dei pensieri sul fatto che non ne potessi avere. Più dicevo così, più lui si convinceva del contrario. Volle mandarmi immediatamente nel reparto psichiatrico per un consulto. Mi sono attaccata a quella sedia e ripetevo che bastava fare il test. E che se era come diceva lui, ci andavo. Dopo un po' lo convinsi. È ritornato saltando come un grillo e ripeteva continuamente: la natura è qualcosa di fantastico! Lei ha vinto alla lotteria. 

Lui rimase della sua convinzione. E continuava a proiettare le sue idee sul mio essere ... è così. È più forte. 

Io invece ero entrata come in un sentire di misticismo cosmico. Ero convinta che per chi provasse certe sensazioni, non poteva che volere il meglio per un figlio e che allora c'è speranza e anche un futuro. Il periodo della gravidanza è stato il periodo più bello della mia vita. Il risveglio è stato molto violento. Un inganno mostruoso dovuto dagli ormoni. Non è così. Un meglio egoistico ad un caro prezzo per tutti. Come, se non avessimo figli. Che mi venga perdonato. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Facciamo che invece di fare il pistolotto, propongo qualche riflessione.
> 
> In quel libro Dawkins riprende l'idea di un biologo americano che prova a considerare l'intera Storia dell'Evoluzione non dal punto di vista delle specie e delle popolazioni, non del gruppo o dell'invidivuo (inteso come organismo), ma del singolo gene!
> E, guarda un po', spostando tutta la prospettiva dal punto di vista di un singolo gene - che fa in primis quello che facciamo tutti noi "agglomerati", ovvero cerca di sopravvivere e "riprodursi" ereditariamente - non solo l'impianto funziona perfettamente, ma suggerisce un nuovo livello di lettura, ovvero quello che dà il titolo al libro: in sintesi, ha assolutamente senso immaginarci come "veicoli" o "macchinari pesanti" per i nostri geni, che dall'inizio non fanno altro che tutelare i propri interessi, a prescindere o a discapito di quelli dell'individuo e soprattutto della specie. Insomma, senza allungar troppo il brodo, non sarebbero materialmente gli individui a fare gli interessi del gruppo o della specie, la sopravvivenza della quale è "garantita" piuttosto dai geni di cui è portatrice: ricordate poi che una specie non ha mai un corredo genetico statico o definitivo. Il termine nasce per esigenze di classificazione, ma su larga scala il concetto perde via via di concretezza.
> ...



Ciao

anche se non seguo più da tempo, questa letture che proponi la voglio leggere. 
Interessante. Se uno ci pensa, la natura regolava prima dell'arrivo della medicina ecc. 
E questa sul gene, è molto interessante. Anche se la libertà di pensiero e ambiente culturale,
sono fattori, che possono incidere sul gene ... fammi pensare. 



Grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> fammi pensare.


E se ti serve qualche informazione, sono a tua completa disposizione (magari in MP, che non so se il tema è gradito a tutti)!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E se ti serve qualche informazione, sono a tua completa disposizione (magari in MP, che non so se il tema è gradito a tutti)!


Graditissimo. E Diamond sarà mio.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Graditissimo. E Diamond sarà mio.


Mi fa piacere! Entrambi i sunnominati fanno parte di un gruppo di divulgatori che stanno facendo da 40 anni un lavoro eccezionale, e che purtroppo neppure in parte del mondo cosidetto "libero" non riceve gran credito, quando non viene addirittura osteggiato apertamente. A Dawkins negli US non è stata riservata grande accoglienza, ad esempio: ha ricevuto numerose minacce di morte da svariati gruppi "pro-life" (noto solo io la divertentissima contraddizione?).

Sempre a vostra disposizione per disquisire la peluria del capello!


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ora ci siamo.
> e ricordiamoci che ha parlato di scelte future e loro si trovano davanti a persone che oggi la pensano in un modo ma domani non è detto che non si cambi idea
> mai dire mai


Mi era sfuggita questa tua risposta.
La ginecologa, guardando la mia data di nascita, avrebbe dovuto capire da sola che le scelte future erano precluse di default.
Per una questione anagrafica.
A meno che non mi abbia vista come una disperata alla ricerca di figli a tutti i costi. 
Ed è quello che lei ha visto infatti con la sua certezza.
Una disperata che si teneva l utero canceroso perché sperava ancora di riprodursi.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggita questa tua risposta.
> La ginecologa, guardando la mia data di nascita, avrebbe dovuto capire da sola che le scelte future erano precluse di default.
> Per una questione anagrafica.
> A meno che non mi abbia vista come una disperata alla ricerca di figli a tutti i costi.
> ...


Hai ragione.Un po' di sensibilita'in più  non guasta.Non si può  ripetere sempre la stessa tiritera...Al sesto mese della seconda gravidanza dissi al mio ginecologo in presenza del ostetrica che volevo fare la legatura delle tube....Tanto un terzo cesareo è  controindicato ....Entrambi esclamarono "come?ma sei giovane.vedrai che dopo arriva la femminuccia!".Non me l'hanno fatta.Anticoncenzionali non ne potevo prendere e il preservativo col mio ex non lo volevo....Ogni donna ha le sue motivazioni,i propri modi di pensare e va messo in conto prima di parlare....


----------



## Horny (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggita questa tua risposta.
> La ginecologa, guardando la mia data di nascita, avrebbe dovuto capire da sola che le scelte future erano precluse di default.
> Per una questione anagrafica.
> A meno che non mi abbia vista come una disperata alla ricerca di figli a tutti i costi.
> ...


invece può darsi che non ti abbia visto come una disperata.
se questa è ginecologa, visita centinaia di pazienti che tengono
particolarmente al proprio utero.
in genere proprio per la sua funzione riproduttiva.
nella sua ottica la funzione dell'utero, come organo,
è principalmente quella.
Tu, quelle che a 40 e passa anni vogliono un figlio,
le vedi per forza come delle 'disperate'?
non credo.
magari la tua parrucchiera lo è.
altre non necessariamente.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> invece può darsi che non ti abbia visto come una disperata.
> se questa è ginecologa, visita centinaia di pazienti che tengono
> particolarmente al proprio utero.
> in genere proprio per la sua funzione riproduttiva.
> ...


Forse come "disperata" non la vedeva....ma può  essere che la risposta sia sempre la stessa masticata e rimasticata.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> invece può darsi che non ti abbia visto come una disperata.
> se questa è ginecologa, visita centinaia di pazienti che tengono
> particolarmente al proprio utero.
> in genere proprio per la sua funzione riproduttiva.
> ...


Forse sono io che ho una marcia empatica in più ma ad una persona sopra una certa etá, avrei chiesto perché volesse tenersi l utero.
Io, e ribadiscoio, avrei voluto essere sicura di chi avevo davanti.
Per una sorta di "rispetto" Chiamalo.
Che lei non ha avuto. 
Anche perché posso sembrare di tutto tranne una disperata.
Comunque. Sono punti di vista. E frabpoco spero vivamente di dimostrare un età tale che a nessuno venga in mente di dirmi che ho ancora tempo.
Quasi quasi mi stampo la data di nascira in fronte.

Ma lo sapete che io e Mattia dobbiamo ancora mangiare?
Sono arrivata alle nove meno un quarto e ha preteso la pasta al forno verde con sugo di carciofi.
Lo odio quando fa il napulè .


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse sono io che ho una marcia empatica in più ma ad una persona sopra una certa etá, avrei chiesto perché volesse tenersi l utero.
> Io, e ribadiscoio, avrei voluto essere sicura di chi avevo davanti.
> Per una sorta di "rispetto" Chiamalo.
> Che lei non ha avuto.
> ...


Cenato? :rotfl: o siete all'antipasto?


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ora ci siamo.
> e ricordiamoci che ha parlato di scelte future e loro si trovano davanti a persone che oggi la pensano in un modo ma domani non è detto che non si cambi idea
> mai dire mai



anche secondo me
tra l'altro le nostre leggi permettono ad es. la revoca delle donazioni per sopravvenienza di figli del donante, o  anche il testamento a favore di nascituri...insomma un ventaglio di possibilità che rimangono aperte per lungo tempo


----------

